# ***rocky Treffen In München***



## meth3434 (23. Januar 2006)

Liebe Rocky Fans,

Wie mehrfach angekündigt haben METH3434 und iNSANE! nun endlich diesen Thread erstellt um euch einerseits abstimmen zu lassen über den Termin und euch andererseits up - to - date zu halten.

Der erste Punkt betrifft den Termin. Dazu stehen 14./16.4 oder 21./23.4 zur Auswahl. Bitte stimmt nur über den Poll ab wenn ihr auch Interesse habt zu kommen.
Die Freitage sind bis jeweils 15:00 Uhr zur Anreise bestimmt um anschließend noch etwas "roll in", meeting und Abstimmung für die kommenden Tage durchführen zu können. Für Abends ist soweit bspw. "Bavarian Beergarden" geplant 

Details zur genauen Organisation, wie Programm, Unterkunft usw. werden bald nachgereicht.

Für weitere Fragen wendet euch einfach per PM oder Email an METH3434 oder iNSANE!


----------



## soederbohm (23. Januar 2006)

Ich hab noch keine Ahnung, ob mein Rocky im April schon da ist. Befürchte mal, dass eher nicht. Also werd ich wohl nicht dabei sein 

Gruß 
Martin

PS: Im April könnts für Bavarian Beergarden noch ganz schön frisch sein, zumal viele da noch zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Simmons (23. Januar 2006)

muss mal schauen ob ich das hinbekomme


----------



## s.d (23. Januar 2006)

Man kann ja auch in den Augustinerkeller gehen
Muss mal schauen ob ich da Zeit hab würd auf jeden Fall gerne kommen


----------



## iNSANE! (23. Januar 2006)

Leute, jetzt nochmal zum sagen - der poll wurde erstellt um eine Stimmung einzufangen - wenn jetzt jeder wieder nur "mal schauen" sagt dann lassen wirs, oder ich leg einfach nen Termin fest und dann kommt halt nur der der kann...
Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem poll eine zu erwartende Diskussion um den Termin unterbinden...und eine Moeglichkeit bieten...aber wenn euch das lieber ist dann eben nicht...


----------



## neikless (23. Januar 2006)

egal wann bin dabei ...


----------



## meth3434 (23. Januar 2006)

Kann dem (etwas grummligen ;-)) iNSANE nur zustimmen, bitte nutzt den Poll! den haben wir nicht zum Spass reingestellt!

Wenn euch keiner der beiden Termine passt postet einfach das: Ich kann an keinem der beiden Termine!

sollte es sich herauskristallisieren dass an den beiden Terminen nur wenige zeit haben, werden wir über einen ersatztermin nachdenken. 
Aber eines ist klar: es wird garantiert nicht jeder zeit haben und einen Termin braucht man eben!

@neikless: so haben wir uns das vorgestellt, cool dass du kommst, so haben wir auch ein Canuck am start ;-)!


----------



## numinisflo (24. Januar 2006)

Hi Jungs

Leider muss ich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit sagen, dass ich zu den beiden Terminen keine Zeit habe. Fu*k!
Werde mich die Tage nochmal melden.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## dertutnix (24. Januar 2006)

wär sicher witzig, aber zu 99% geht das leider nicht in der osterferienzeit

euch viel spass und ich will bilder sehen


----------



## neikless (24. Januar 2006)

also wie gesagt ich will auf jeden fall dabei sein
werde dann freunde in münchen besuchen ...
jedoch wenn so viele nicht können sollte man wirklich
über einen ausweich termin nachdenken vom wetter
her wäre ich ohnehin für ende mai anfang juni gewesen

was ist denn eigentlich program ?


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (24. Januar 2006)

Hey Insane und meth3434,

schön das das Ganze beginnt Form anzunehmen.  
Ich denk das Ostern vielleicht nicht so schlau ist? Alle Papas fallen ja dann fast automatisch aus.

... eigentlich wollte ich ja nur abstimmen und nix kommentieren. Aber so isses halt mit labberflash.   

...waiting for news...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powerbiker88 (24. Januar 2006)

will auch kommen, weiß aber nicht wo ich pennen soll. was gibts da so an jugendherbergen oder hotels (muss nicht unbedingt 5 sterne haben   )?
chris


----------



## meth3434 (24. Januar 2006)

Um eine Unterkunft würden wir uns selbstverständlich kümmern, ist ja für uns als Ortsansässige viel leichter!
Natürlich würden wir uns um eine Bikerfreundliche Herberge bemühen die auch dementsprechende Preise hat und vielleicht bekommen wir sowas wie gruppenrabatt wenn wirklich viele kommen, denke so ab 10 Personen lässt sich da verhandeln! 
Programm erstellen wir gerade, aber um es ganz ganz grob zu umreissen ist der Freitag der Anreisetag, Freitag-Abend (je nach Wetter) Biergarten, Samstag Riden (details dazu folgen) mit abends Grillen und Chillen , Sonntag Abreise (das bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen)! 

So wie es aussieht muss der Termin wohl doch Richtung Ende Mai anfang Juni wandern, da haben wir wohl etwas ins blaue geschossen....Innerhalb der nächsten 2 Tage erfahrt ihr mehr

Stay tuned


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Januar 2006)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so isses halt mit labberflash.






			
				METH3434 schrieb:
			
		

> mit abends Grillen und *Chillen*





Komisch...warum bin ich nicht ueberrascht  ?! Sollte Dir ja dann gefallen, Tom *g*


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (25. Januar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch...warum bin ich nicht ueberrascht  ?! Sollte Dir ja dann gefallen, Tom *g*




Das denk ich auch...


----------



## numinisflo (25. Januar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Um eine Unterkunft würden wir uns selbstverständlich kümmern, ist ja für uns als Ortsansässige viel leichter!
> Natürlich würden wir uns um eine Bikerfreundliche Herberge bemühen die auch dementsprechende Preise hat und vielleicht bekommen wir sowas wie gruppenrabatt wenn wirklich viele kommen, denke so ab 10 Personen lässt sich da verhandeln!
> Programm erstellen wir gerade, aber um es ganz ganz grob zu umreissen ist der Freitag der Anreisetag, Freitag-Abend (je nach Wetter) Biergarten, Samstag Riden (details dazu folgen) mit abends Grillen und Chillen , Sonntag Abreise (das bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen)!
> 
> ...




Hier mal kurz ein kleines Statement von mir: Die Programmpunkte könnten von mir sein , gute Idee, hätte ich auf jeden Fall sowas von Lust drauf, mit der ganzen Rocky Mountain Meute das ein oder andere Bier zu trinken, zu grillen, chillen, usw. Nur bin ich der Meinung, das dies im April eventuell problematische Züge annehmen könnte, einerseits vom Wetter her, anderseits mit meiner Terminen und Verpflichtungen. 

Ich weiß zwar, dass ich hier nicht den Termin ansagen soll (und will das auch gar nicht), aber nur so als Vorschlag: Ende Mai, Anfang Juni wäre aus wetterspezifischer Sicht termintechnisch sicher nicht von der Hand zu weisen.



FLO


----------



## T to the OBI (25. Januar 2006)

Bin dabei! auf jedenfall! Brauch nur noch n tip für ne unterkunft wo ich auch mein Rad einsperren oder aufs zimmer nehmen kann! Bin vorbelastet deswegen kommt mein Rad nur in verschließbare keller! Freu mich schon!!!!! muhahaha wird sicher geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (26. Januar 2006)

Bitte geänderte Umfrage beachten und sobald als möglich abstimmen!
vielen dank!


----------



## neikless (26. Januar 2006)

ich kann leider nicht mehr an der umfrage teilnehmen aber wie gesagt
ich werde da sein ... a-hoi neikless


----------



## meth3434 (26. Januar 2006)

Wenn wir eine unterkunft empfehlen dann sicher auch nur eine die eine dementsprechende verwarung der teuren edelbikes bieten kann!

Wem alles zu unsicher ist, kann sein Bike auch bei einem von uns in den Keller stellen...
...Ob das sicherer ist weiss ich aber bei so manchem geilen bike hier nicht, gell neikless


----------



## numinisflo (26. Januar 2006)

Hey mr mathew

Habe soeben die geänderte Umfrage gesehen, mit einem klaren u. deutlichen "JA" abgestimmt, das sieht doch bisher ganz gut aus!

Da werden wir einige ahornblattbesetzte Bikes am Start haben, maple leafed sozusagen! 

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Januar 2006)

Also zu mir koennen auch ca. 4 Rider. Als Bikepark fuer die FR Jungs steht nun der neue Park "Oberammergau" fest. Realitv sicher ist auch schon eine Grillparty und Tech - support. Mr RideUn-LTD kann da evtl mehr zu sagen.

Zum Termin. Es wird NICHT das Pfingswe sein um oben genanntes zu ermöglichen.

Bleibt getuned LOL


----------



## Xexano (26. Januar 2006)

Also, wenn es net in den Osterferien ist plus wenn es bei mir alles vom Arbeitstechnischen astrein läuft plus wenn es an einem guten Wochenende oder ähnliches ist plus wenn nichts dazwischen kommt plus wenn ich ne Möglichkeit finde, hinzukommen; DANN komme ich gerne...


----------



## neikless (26. Januar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ob das sicherer ist weiss ich aber bei so manchem geilen bike hier nicht, gell neikless



ich werde an einem geheimen ort übernachten und mein bike mit ins bett nehmen (wie immer ) außerdem habe ich immer eine axt dabei  


@Xexano & andere
ich habe vielleicht noch platz auch für bike fahre von frankfurt aus
wer also eine mitfahrgelegenheit braucht PM oder email (max. 3 per. 3 bikes)


----------



## numinisflo (26. Januar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Also zu mir koennen auch ca. 4 Rider. Als Bikepark fuer die FR Jungs steht nun der neue Park "Oberammergau" fest. Realitv sicher ist auch schon eine Grillparty und Tech - support. Mr RideUn-LTD kann da evtl mehr zu sagen.
> 
> Zum Termin. Es wird NICHT das Pfingswe sein um oben genanntes zu ermöglichen.
> 
> Bleibt getuned LOL





Hey Felix

Angebot angenommen.....

Grillparty MUSS definitiv sein. Von einem Bikepark in Oberammergau hab ich ja noch gar nichts gehört?!?!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Smithy (27. Januar 2006)

Tag Jungs (und Mädels...),

klasse Idee das mit dem Rocky-Treffen im Mai/Juni, bin ich gern dabei. Grillen ist immer gut, genug totes Tier sollte zu finden sein. Ansonsten sitzen wir auf und gehen Dackel jagen... 

Fahre ab Stuttgart und biete hiermit gern noch einen Platz samt Radl zum Mitfahren an. Unkostenbeitrag erfolgt ausschliesslich in Form von...

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## soederbohm (27. Januar 2006)

Nachdem der Termin nun ja auf Mai/Juni verschoben wurden ist, kann ich so RM will doch mit meinem 2006 Slayer Canuck dabei sein  

Gibt es schon jemanden, der sich um eine Tour kümmern wird? Wird schwierig sein, sich da zu entscheiden...ne schöne Singletrail-Tour?....oder doch lieber in den Bikepark? 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (27. Januar 2006)

ich habe noch einen vorschlag 
wenn wir samstag in oberammergau sein sollten
nähe murnau am staffelsee in uffing gibts den schönsten
biergarten den ich kenne direkt am staffelsee mit blick über see zu den bergen
wirklich eine traumm location ... dort gibts auch lecker essen

also sollten wir in o´gau sein liegt der biergarten auf dem rückweg richtung 
münchen von o´gau max. 20 min.
ich werde dann wohl sonntag noch mal richtung innsbruck fahren ...


----------



## iNSANE! (27. Januar 2006)

Alles gute Ideen. Schreibt mir eure Vorschlaege, Wuensche und Anregungen als PM. Werde dann versuchen so viel wie moeglich ins Programm unterzbringen.
@ Soederbohm - Ich dachte als Tourenguide fuer die Tourenfahrer eh schon ein wenig an Dich...waere das was? Muss man aber halt mal sehen ob am Ende nicht eh nur FR Guys kommen. Will aber eben NIEMANDEN ausschliessen und deswegen auch Touren anbieten zumindest wenn Interesse besteht.


----------



## meth3434 (27. Januar 2006)

Freue mich auch sehr über die vielen Vorschläge,teilnehmer und ideen! Bringt euch ruhig weiter in das Treffen ein, denn nur so können wir es auch so gestalten dass es auch allen gefällt! Wir versuchen dann soviel wie möglich in unser Programm einfliessen zu lassen.

@neikless: Verwende deine Axt lieber um ein paar bäume zu fällen dann bauen wir daraus trails... , würde dir dein Bike nie rauben, ich will es nur mal steicheln...;-)


----------



## soederbohm (27. Januar 2006)

Well......also doch nicht in den Bikepark  

Nein, Quatsch, ich könnt mich schon drum kümmern. Allerdings kenn ich mich im Süden von München kaum aus. Wenn dann würd ich die Tourenfahrer Richtung Chiemgau entführen, da wüsst ich schon ein paar schöne Sachen. Und danach wieder Treffen in München zum Grillen und Chillen  

Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## Redking (27. Januar 2006)

Hi Rocky Fahrer, 
wenn alles passt komme ich zu dem Treffen, denn bis Mai wird das Switch wohl bei mir sein. 

So werde jetzt mal abstimmen!
Bräuchte aber einen Termin um meine mögliche Bleibe klarmachen zu können. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (30. Januar 2006)

Hi! Ich würde aus Österreich kommen!!!


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Januar 2006)

*!!!UPDATE!!!* 

*Also, als Termin steht jetzt der 26.5 - 28.5 fest. Das ist das letzte Mai Wochenende. Jeder der will kann natuerlich auch schon frueher kommen oder langer bleiben.

Um die Unterkunft in einer Jugendherberge naehe Hauptbahnhof (Ideal fuer Zugfahrer) wird gerade gesorgt. "Buchungsmoeglichkeit" folgt.

Bike Action wird uns mit TechSupport und u.U. sogar mit Testbikes ueber die Firma Radsport Roesch unterstuetzen. Ein fettes Danke an "Ride-UnLTD" an dieser Stelle.

Fuer die Grillparty wird auch schon gesorgt.

Einen Specialbonus gibts auch noch...wird aber noch nicht verraten was*g*

Watch out for updates!*


----------



## P3 Killa (30. Januar 2006)

Ich wäre wohl auch dabei kann aber sein das ich erst Freitag Abend oder Samstag Früh kommen kann, muss schaun wie ich Dienst hab....
Wenn ich Wachdienst hab wird es wohl ganz flach fallen....


----------



## meth3434 (30. Januar 2006)

Kleine Randnotiz: sollte einer derjenigen, die bei der poll mit "ja" gestimmt hatten bevor der endgültige Termin feststand, nun doch nicht können möge er das bitte hier im thread kund tun! Wir hoffen nun einen Termin gefunden zu haben der jedem weitestmöglich entgegenkommt und möglichst vielen Leuten erlaubt zu kommen! 

An alle die kommen: Wir freuen uns total dass das treffen hier so gut aufgenommen wird und an dieser stelle auch einen riesen dank an Bike action und den Radsport Rösch für den support! So hatten wir uns das vorgestellt und nur so können wir euch ein gut organisiertes und grosses Rocky Meeting bieten!

Eine detailliertere Version des geplanten Programms werden wir euch nach unserer Klausurenzeit ;-) hier präsentieren! 

@neikless: sehe ich das richtig dass du mit nein abgestimmt hast? oder wolltest du einfach irgendwas sagen ;-)?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (30. Januar 2006)

Shit, hab gerade gesehen, dass das das Wochenende nach Christie Himmelfahrt ist. Ich befürchte, dass ich genau da mit der Bergwacht beim Klettern in Kroatien bin. Muss ich aber nach der Klausurzeit nochmal checken. Hoffentlich klappts doch noch.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Redking (31. Januar 2006)

So Termin ist notiert, werde mich jetzt um die Unterfunft kümmern 
und hoffen das nichts dazwischen kommt.

Jetzt hoffe ich nur das RM bald mein Rad schickt,
aber vor März brauche ich nicht damit zurechnen,
so wie sich das von BA angehört hat.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## neikless (31. Januar 2006)

[/QUOTE]@neikless: sehe ich das richtig dass du mit nein abgestimmt hast? oder wolltest du einfach irgendwas sagen ;-)?![/QUOTE]

ursprünglich hatte ich für den 2. termin abgestimmt nach der änderung konnte ich nicht mehr abstimmen da ich bereits meine stimme vergeben hatte
wieso ich jetzt bein NEIN drin stehe entzieht sich meiner kenntnis  

JA ! Ich komme ...


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (31. Januar 2006)

Hey,

wie schon bekannt gegeben wurde, werden wir Euch mit einem Grillabend  
nach dem Bikeparkride den Samstagabend versüssen. 
Wenn notwendig wird euch unser Chefmechaniker Marcus  mit technischem Support zur Seite stehen.
Ausserdem gibts die Möglichkeit Eure Bikes über Nacht in unserem Shop unterzustellen.
Alle weiteren Details kommen über Meth oder Insane in kürze.

waitin' for big party


----------



## dertutnix (31. Januar 2006)

26. - 28.05. ? geht nicht  
werd ich das erste mal über die alpen fahren  

euch viel spass und eon paar bilder wären gut


----------



## schlappmacher (31. Januar 2006)

Schön, dass Ihr das so fix organisiert habt, RESPEKT!  

*Bin unter Vorbehalt gern dabei...*

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo ,
ich würde schon gerne dabei sein, aber über das WE 25-28.05 fährt wg. Brückentag wohl jeder zweite Münchener Biker an den Lago oder in die Dolos (mich eingeschlossen).

Sucht doch bitte ein "normales" WE als Termin aus.

Noch eine Anmerkung zur Tour:

Wenn in München - dann Isartrails

Wenn in den Alpen - dann die schönste Tour in OB: von Garmisch ins Reintal

Freiwillige (Rockyfahrende)-Tourguides wird es sicher genug geben.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## soederbohm (31. Januar 2006)

Möchte mich hiermit All-Mountain mal anschließen. Ein Wochenende, das nicht dazu einläd in den Urlaub zu fahren könnte besser geeignet sein - Aber nachdem schon soviele zugesagt haben.....

Als Tour fänd ich die Isartrails fast zu langweilig, da wär irgendwas in den Alpen doch sicher spannender. Und nachdem die FRer ja auch wegfahren, warum die Tourer nicht auch?

Gruß
Martin

PS: Ich hasse die Klausurenzeit!


----------



## meth3434 (31. Januar 2006)

Sorry aber der termin ist unveränderlich! Wir haben das Thema lange diskutiert und auf viele Stimmen Rücksicht genommen, aber wir können es eben nicht jedem recht machen! Das liegt bei einem solchen treffen auch irgendwie in der Natur der Sache, dass eben nicht jeder kann. Das ist zwar schade aber unvermeidlich, es gibt einfach zu viele Sachen die terminlich aufeinander passen müssen um einen "perfekten" Termin zu finden! Wir freuen uns über jeden der kommt und ich würde mir gut überlegen ob ich das quasi einmalige Rocky-Treffen oder einen standard tour an den Lago bevorzuge !

Wegen der Route für die Tourer: Klar lässt sich auch über eine Variante nachdenken in der die "Touris" wegfahren, z.B. eben in die Alpen. Ich denke Garmisch bietet einen sehr guten Ausgangpunkt und liegt auch nicht zu weit entfernt. Da wir beide (Insane und ich) bei der FR Gruppe dabei sind wäre es super wenn sich jemand als (zumindest teilweise) Organisator für die XC tour finden würde! Wenn da Interesse bei dir Soederbohm besteht bist du hiermit engagiert;-), wäre super wenn du das machen könntest, da du auch in der Nähe wohnst und Ortskenntnis hast. 
Wenn jemand Erfahrung in der region Garmisch oder anderen München-nahen Regionen hat, soll er diese bitte einbringen und wenn möglich als Kontaktperson zur verfügung stehen. Wir sind für die Unterstützung im XC Bereich sehr dankbar! 

Und noch was: Vielleicht schaut ihr mal aus welchen Richtungen ihr so alle nach München strömt! Manche von euch können vielleicht Fahrgemeinschaften bilden und so sprit sparen und gemeinsam die Fahrt geniessen! Geteiltes Leid ist ja bekanntlich halbes......

Don'T switch the channel...stay tuned


----------



## soederbohm (1. Februar 2006)

Interesse besteht ansich ja schon, aber leider bin ich tatsächlich genau an diesem langen Wochenende mit der Bergwacht in Kroatien beim Klettern und kann das auch nicht absagen  

Also Rocky-Treffen ohne mich 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jendo (2. Februar 2006)

So, jetzt ich!
JA, ICH WILL! - kommen.
Na endlich ein vernünftiger Termin. Steht den die Unterkunft schon fest mit der JuHe am Bahnhof? Ich werde halt aus der nähe von Chemnitz die Reise dann auf mich nehemn Nur leider hab ich nicht mal nen Führerschein (hab die ganze Kohle in die RMs gesteckt).
Also wer fährt aus Sachsen oder durch Sachsen und könnte mich liebenswerten Jungen Mann, stattlich 22 Jahre, zwecks Lustreise nach München mitnehmen???

Ich habe Überlegt ob ich mir eine Cam aus der Uni ausleihen sollte und ein bischen RM Treffen auf Film festzuhalten. Ich hab auch ab nächsten semester Filmschnitt als Fach und könnte somit natürlich gleich praktische Erfahrungen sammeln. Desweitern pack ich natürlich den Foto ein, damit ich euch mal richtig bei der Action knipsen kann.

Was sich für mich noch als Frage stellt, welches Rocky soll ich einpacken? Lieber das Switch oder doch lieber das Rasouli.

P.S. kam nicht ein Switch Fahrer aus Dresden??


----------



## Reflex_fan (2. Februar 2006)

ja, ich 

Aber ich hab weder Auto noch Führerschein, bin totalbiker.  Hmm, jetzt wo ein Bikepark geplant ist, hmmm, ach ich weiss echt nich ob ich mich aufraffen kann.  Ist echt ganz schön weit.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2006)

Hei alle,
bin gerade erst auf den Thread hingewiesen worden, drumm mußt ich jetzt 2 erstmal 2 Seiten lesen....in aller Früh 

Der neue Termin hört sich ja ganz gut an.....ist ja noch lang hin, aber wenn möglich ist bin ich dabei


@Jendo: Hab gerade auch schon überlegt. Nur bei mir gehts "lieber des Switch oder des RMX"........auf mein Reaper weill ich mich nimmer setzten, ist zu hart fürs Kreuz


Ach, falls ihr schon eine FR Tour geplant habt....wieviel HM,s hat denn die so ca.......zwecks Radentscheidung.


G.


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Februar 2006)

Es gibt eine Tour und den Besuch im Bikepark. Beides zur gleichen Zeit, also muesst ihr euch entscheiden - auch wenns schwer faellt.


----------



## Sawa (2. Februar 2006)

Alla gut,

da kann ich ja gar nicht mehr anders als auch nach Munich zu kommen!
Das heißt wenn Senioren auch mit dürfen...
und mein Element sicher übernachten kann )


----------



## meth3434 (2. Februar 2006)

Wir nehmen Rider aller altersklassen! ist doch ganz klar...;-)!

Bikes stehen absolut sicher beim Radsport Rösch im Laden, ihr müsst euch also um eure Lieblinge keine sorgen machen;-)!

Für alle Neugierigen unter euch, hier schon mal ein kleiner vorgeschmack auf das was die Fr leute erwartet:

http://www.bikepark-oberammergau.de/index.php

stay tuned...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2006)

G.


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Februar 2006)

Hmm, reizen würde mich dich Sache schon...

Gibt's schon sowas wie ein Programm?

Wann Tour/Bikepark, wann Grillen? usw.


----------



## Reflex_fan (2. Februar 2006)

was mir auffällt das hier die meisten ein switch / rmX haben, da hätte man ja mal die chance verschieden rahmengeometrieen auszuprobieren, eigentlich recht interessant...


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Februar 2006)

@ All Mountain - BITTE DAS VORLAEUFIGE Programm eine Seite weiter vorne von mir, fett gedruckt, lesen! Dich wuerde ich uebrigens gerne als Guide einspannen...fuer eine Tour in der Naehe Muenchen (oder Garmisch?!) Das mach ma per PM.


----------



## stratege-0815 (2. Februar 2006)

Leider kann ich nicht dabei sein. Aber ich hoffe es gibt hier dann mindestens so viele Bilder wie Rockys zu sehen !


----------



## numinisflo (2. Februar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir nehmen Rider aller altersklassen! ist doch ganz klar...;-)!
> 
> Bikes stehen absolut sicher beim Radsport Rösch im Laden, ihr müsst euch also um eure Lieblinge keine sorgen machen;-)!
> 
> ...







Wunderbar sieht das aus - ich freue mich jetzt schon wie ein kleines Kind. 
Das wird eine Rocky Mountain Invasion werden, einfach nur geil!!!

Ein Lob an die Müncher Organisationsmannschaft....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Jendo (3. Februar 2006)

ich freu mich auch wie ein schneekönig war gestern so happy das ich erst gegen 3 einschlafen konnte ob wohl ich am nächsten tag ne klausur hatte...
gut wenn man die klausur schon hat ;-)


----------



## Clemens (3. Februar 2006)

Sawa


> da kann ich ja gar nicht mehr anders als auch nach Munich zu kommen!
> Das heißt wenn Senioren auch mit dürfen...
> und mein Element sicher übernachten kann



wenn meine Betreuerin mich rauslässt, mache ich den Alterspräsidenten...

Wir alten Säcke könnten dann ja sofort mit den Element den Einkehrschwung in den Biergarten (es gibt davon ja reichlich entlang der Isar) machen, derweil die Jugend im Dreck wühlt.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2006)

Heißt des ich bin der einzige alte im Bikepark 

Hoffe des klappt bei mir, weil des ja wirklich das Pfingstwochenende ist und ich eigentlich wo anders bin.
Aber ist eine reine Entscheidungssache 



G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (3. Februar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt des ich bin der einzige alte im Bikepark
> 
> Hoffe des klappt bei mir, weil des ja wirklich das Pfingstwochenende ist und ich eigentlich wo anders bin.
> Aber ist eine reine Entscheidungssache
> ...


Was heißt bei euch alt???
Ich bin auch nicht mehr taufrisch und will dieses Jahr das erstemal in egal welchen Bikepark, besonders wenn mal das Switch da ist.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Februar 2006)

Hey...Jungs...ums mal klar zu machen, weil mich auch schon PM's bezuehlich dessen erreicht haben...
Es geht nicht um Alter, Drophoehe, Gapweite oder sonstige "Kuenste" und "Schwanzlaengenvergleiche"...wir Treffen uns, Fahren...und haben Spass...
Die "FROLOSPHIE" muss ich doch der Rocky Community nicht erst zitieren oder?
Wir Freeriden in seiner reinsten und urspruenglichstren Form...kein "New School Geslopestyle" (Wers kann darf aber auch das - Die Masse wohl aber nicht)


----------



## numinisflo (3. Februar 2006)

Ich gebe dem Felix absolut Recht. Für mich geht es auch um den Spaß an der Sache und natürlich auch darum, mal einige der Rocky Mountain Fahrer kennenzulernen, das alleine wäre es mir schon wert, nach München zu fahren.
Auch die erfahrenen Rocky-Rider werden mit gebührender Ehre empfangen, so wie sich das gehört.

Und außerdem: Ginge es nach der Drophöhe, müsste ich zuhause bleiben.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## All-Mountain (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo Insane,
mit meiner Frage nach dem "Programm" meinte ich an welchen Tag die Tour (speziell die der Touries) stattfinden soll.

Wie gesagt wollte ich diesen WE an den Lago fahren. Ich wäre dabei der Organisator und Tourguide. Natürlich würde mich auch das Rocky-Treffen reizen, aber bevor ich die Sache ablase müßte ich schon wissen was an dem Rocky-WE genau stattfindet.

Grüße
Tom

PS: Oute mich hier auch mal als Rocky-Oldtimer


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Februar 2006)

@ All-Mountain. 
Die Tour wuerde Zeitgleich zum Bikeparkbesuch der FR Crew ablaufen. Also Samstags. In der Frueh hin, Abends dann gemeinsames Grillen und Chillen bei Radsport Roesch mit Bike Action Support.
Wuerde mich sehr freuen wenn Du's als Muenchner schaffen wuerdest zu kommen!


----------



## neikless (3. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Hey...Jungs...ums mal klar zu machen, weil mich auch schon PM's bezuehlich dessen erreicht haben...
> Es geht nicht um Alter, Drophoehe, Gapweite oder sonstige "Kuenste" und "Schwanzlaengenvergleiche"...wir Treffen uns, Fahren...und haben Spass...
> Die "FROLOSPHIE" muss ich doch der Rocky Community nicht erst zitieren oder?
> Wir Freeriden in seiner reinsten und urspruenglichstren Form...kein "New School Geslopestyle" (Wers kann darf aber auch das - Die Masse wohl aber nicht)



wie bitte es gibt keinen schwanzlängenvergleich ??? ich spare schon so lange
und dachte dann habt vielleicht ihr mitleid und legt alle zusammen
für meine penisverkleinerung ... schade !

ich werde wohl nach dem bikeparkbesuch nicht mehr nach münchen fahren
in umgebung gap bleiben oder weiter richtung (A) fahren ... aber denke das kann ich spontan entscheiden da ich ubernachtungsmäßig unabhängig bin ...

aber ich glaub die bikeparks in (A) haben da noch gar nicht offen oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (3. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> @ All-Mountain.
> Die Tour wuerde Zeitgleich zum Bikeparkbesuch der FR Crew ablaufen. Also Samstags. In der Frueh hin, Abends dann gemeinsames Grillen und Chillen bei Radsport Roesch mit Bike Action Support.
> Wuerde mich sehr freuen wenn Du's als Muenchner schaffen wuerdest zu kommen!


Hab mir gerade in den News das neue Posting zu den Trailsperrungen im Trentino angeschaut und beschlossen nach den ersten Mai 2006 bis auf weiteres nicht mehr an den Lago zu fahren (wozu wenn die Trails gesperrt sind )

Ich bin also doch dabei. Als Tour würde das Reintal vorschlagen, da ich die Tour für die landschaftlich schönste in OB halte. außerdem passt die Tour noch aus einem anderen Grund gut zum Rocky-Treffen - Es sieht dort aus wie in den Rocky Mountains:





 
Grüße
Tom


----------



## meth3434 (4. Februar 2006)

@neikless: ich spare schon um dir deinen "riesenpenis" in form des Canuck abzukaufen, da plagt mich der Neid ;-)!

@all-mountain: Super! Vielen dank für dein angebot als Tourguide für die xc fraktion! Willkommen im Planungstab;-)! Hast ja schon mit dem Insane Kontakt per PM, wenns trotzdem fragen gibt dann wende dich auch gerne an mich! 

für jeden der ernsthaft sich darüber gedanken macht ob er gut oder gar"krass" genug ist um mit den anderen mitzuhalten: Es geht sicher nicht um Drophöhen oder ähnliches, jeder fährt wie er kann und solange ich dabei bin besteht keine Gefahr dass DU der schlechteste bist 
Also kommen, spass haben, sich nix brechen und mit lauter geilen Eindrücken wieder heimfahren und sich freuen! (das gilt für Rider jeden Alters...;-)!


----------



## Redking (4. Februar 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir gerade in den News das neue Posting zu den Trailsperrungen im Trentino angeschaut und beschlossen nach den ersten Mai 2006 bis auf weiteres nicht mehr an den Lago zu fahren (wozu wenn die Trails gesperrt sind )
> 
> Ich bin also doch dabei. Als Tour würde das Reintal vorschlagen, da ich die Tour für die landschaftlich schönste in OB halte. außerdem passt die Tour noch aus einem anderen Grund gut zum Rocky-Treffen - Es sieht dort aus wie in den Rocky Mountains:
> 
> ...



Bei so einem geilen Aussicht muss ich wirklich in den Bikepark??
Die Tour wird wohl auch super werden! 
Kann ich die auch mit dem Switch fahren??
Soll ja angeblich 20,5 Kilo wiegen.

Gruß
Klaus

P.S Ich weiß garnicht wie ihr jetzt aus den Mist mit Körperteil vergleich und sonstigen gekommen seid. Ich wollte nur wissen wie alt die Leute sind die sagen sie seien so alt!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Bei so einem geilen Aussicht muss ich wirklich in den Bikepark??
> Die Tour wird wohl auch super werden!
> Kann ich die auch mit dem Switch fahren??
> Soll ja angeblich 20,5 Kilo wiegen.
> ...




War auch mein erster Gedanke bei dem Bild 

Ach, ich bin übrigens 35 bis dorthin aber 36  


G.


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Februar 2006)

Die Aussicht hat man so ca. nach 1000 Hm wenn man ins Tal zurückblickt. Man muss sich das Panorama also schon hart verdienen und mit einem 20 Kg Bike noch härter
Das sieht dann so aus:




oder auch so




aber als Belohnung wartet dann hinten im Tal das:


----------



## clemson (4. Februar 2006)

ber wirklich anstrngend ist nur der erste teil auf teer, der ist a wengerl  steil 
aber ansonsten echt ein traum.....

werde wohl leider nicht dabei sein...muß wohl trails auf korsika mit meinem rocky unsicher machen


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Februar 2006)

Hier die Daten und das Höhenprofil der Tour:


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2006)

Hübsch 

Zirka 12% durchgehende Steigung, und des am Anfang 
Aber was bedeutet der Krankenwagen in der Mitte  Wird die Abfahrt so interesant.
Man  jetzt bin ich voll hin und hergerissen
Bikepark geht ja immer, aber ne geführte Tour wo man sich net auskennt 
Mein Switch hätte ich bis zu dem Zeitpunkt auch auf locker 17.99kg. (=unter 18)

Aber will auch Bikepark.......glaube ich mach das Wetterabhängig. 


G.


----------



## meth3434 (4. Februar 2006)

Deine entscheidung (und vielleicht auch die mancher anderen) möchte ich auch nicht treffen müssen ist für einen allround fahrer sicherlich beides sehr verlockend! Details zu der FR tour gibt es in nächster Zeit, vielleicht macht dass ja die entscheidung für dich leichter, oder sogar noch schwerer...


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Februar 2006)

Kleine Tourbeschreibung:
Nach dem Start am Olympiastadion in Garmisch muss man erst ein paar steile Rampen so um die 20% auf Asphalt überwinden. Dann gehts gemäßigter auf Schotter weiter an der Partnachalm vorbei auf den Hohen-Weg. Der Hohe-Weg geht mal rauf, mal runter bis man das hintere Reintal erreicht. Hier wird's dann trailiger, aber fahrbar. An der Bockhütte offnet sich dann das Reintal und man fährt quasi durch eine 3dimensionale-Zugspitzen-Postkarte (die Steigung, so um die 15%, merkt man dann gar nicht mehr so). 
Später, viel später erreicht man dann die Reintalangerhütte, eine der urigsten Hütten in den Alpen. Der Hüttenwirt Charlie Wherle ist schoin eine echte Legende zu Lebzeiten geworden. 
Dann gehts auf gleichen Weg wieder zurück. Jetzt kann mann den Trail bei angenehmen Gefälle so richtig mit Flow genussvoll runterrauschen. Ein paar kleine Gegenanstiege nimmt man mit Schwung einfach mit, bis man wieder die Bockhütte erreicht (an der Stelle hatten wir beim letzenmal einen kleinen Sturz, deshalb der Krankenwagen). Dann kann man bei der Rückfahrt das vordere Reintal fahren und über den Eckbauer (nochmal ein kleiner Anstieg) kommt man wieder runter zum Olympiastadion nach Garmisch.
Supertour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2006)

Hab mich gerade bei den 12% vorhin verrechnet, bin idiotischer weiße bei 90 Grad für hundert Prozent ausgegangen statt 45 Grad, drumm bin ich ca. auf die Hälfte gekommen 


G.


----------



## neikless (4. Februar 2006)

FR-Tour ? dachte die freerider fahren in den o´gau bikepark ???
also mit meinem RMX fahre ich keine tour !


----------



## numinisflo (5. Februar 2006)

@ All-Mountain: Selten in meinem Leben hatte ich so wahnsinnige Lust, eine solche Tour zu fahren. Einfach geniale Bilder, exzelllente Beschreibung, kurz gesagt: 
Und deine Homepage bringt mich regelmäßig wieder von winterlicher Depression in Vorfreude auf die nächste Saison. DANKE!

Da ist man fast schon versucht, das Switch zu verhökern und sich ein Element rauszulassen, um deine geniale Tour mitfahren zu können .

Aber ich denke die Bikeparkrunde wird auch sehr geil werden. Alles in allem werden wir - die ROCKY RIDERS GERMANY - für ein denkwürdiges Wochenende sorgen.


Gruß

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Februar 2006)

@ NEIKLESS - Denke da hat sich der Meth3434 etwas missverstaendlich ausgedrueckt. Wir fahren nach O-Gau.

@Numinisflo - Warum solltest Du mit DEINEM Switch die Tour nicht mitfahren koennen? Geht doch...ist eher ne Frage der Beine. Denke nen so Tourentaugliches SetUp wie mans hier teils sieht wird man mit dem neuen SWITCH nicht mehr hinbekommen. Aber Du, Flo, solltest Dein Bike eh umbauen *g* Du weist wie...


----------



## Redking (5. Februar 2006)

Wenn die Tour schön langsam ist werde ich versuchen das Ding mit dem Switch zu fahren. Ihr werdet aber auf mich warten müssen.

Brauche für die Schweiz etwas Erfahrung.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Tour schön langsam ist werde ich versuchen das Ding mit dem Switch zu fahren. Ihr werdet aber auf mich warten müssen.
> 
> Brauche für die Schweiz etwas Erfahrung.
> 
> ...


Kein Stress 
Ich bin auch kein Raser uns lass es bergauf eher gemütlich angehen. Außerdem brauchen wir bergauf Luft für das ganze Rocky-Fachgesimple;-).

Von der Reintalangerhütte runter zur Bockhütte wirst Du mit den Switch dafür um so mehr Spaß haben. Der hohe Trailanteil der Tour ist für mich auch der Grund mit meinem Slayer statt mit dem Element zu fahren.

Außerdem finde ich es gut wenn bei der Tour die Bike Bandbreite möglichst breit ist. Das Auge fährt ja bekanntlich mit


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Februar 2006)

Hey All - Mountain, jetz werd ich aber allmaehlich sauer *g* Du wirbst mir ja alle Rider zu deiner zugegebenermassen reizvollen Tour ab!
Saustall! *g*
Ich hoffe dass ich da dann doch noch mit dem schicken OGau Park kontern kann!
Gruss, Felix


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Hey All - Mountain, jetz werd ich aber allmaehlich sauer *g* Du wirbst mir ja alle Rider zu deiner zugegebenermassen reizvollen Tour ab!
> Saustall! *g*
> Ich hoffe dass ich da dann doch noch mit dem schicken OGau Park kontern kann!
> Gruss, Felix



*ggg* Na dann leg Dich mal ins Zeug

Ich denke aber, dass für die meisten Tour oder Bikepark kein Thema ist, da es doch zwei grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Arten sind wie man den Bikesport ausüben kann. 

Nur für die "Allrounder" unter Euch ist's ne schwere Entscheidung.


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. Februar 2006)

Hey Felix, 

keine Panik.. Ich komm auf alle Fälle mit in den Bikepark! Sind wir schon 2...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (5. Februar 2006)

Na, dann... wenn Mario Lenzen dabei ist, dann gehts im Bike-Park O-Gau richtig rund...
Wo bleibt denn der Herr Vanderham?  

Ich sage jetzt zu! Ich komme!  Und ich freue mich schon riesig drauf! 
Ich werde zwar die Trail-Fahrer ein wenig beneiden wegen der tollen Aussicht und bestimmt auch epischen Trails. Jedoch werde ich da net teilnehmen, weil ich weiß, dass ich beim bergauffahren dann das Gefühl habe, sterben zu müssen... 
Mit einem RMX sowieso  
Außerdem: Wie es aussieht, ist/wird O-Gau ein neuer und bestimmt auch toller Bikepark. 
Also komme ich mit nach O-Gau.  
Das wären dann schon mal 4  (Insane, Freeridechecker, Meth & me) 
Schon alleine 4 Rockys in nem Bikepark sind schon denkwürdig viel...


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. Februar 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Schon alleine 4 Rockys in nem Bikepark sind schon denkwürdig viel...



In deutschen landen leiser schon


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Februar 2006)

Der RideUn-LTD kommt ja auch noch, der Neikless, und der Numinisflo *g* und und und...glaube da brauch ma uns noch keine Sorgen machen.
Und, Mario, letztlich isses doch cool wenn nicht jeder nen Rocky faehrt...


----------



## numinisflo (5. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Der RideUn-LTD kommt ja auch noch, der Neikless, und der Numinisflo *g* und und und...glaube da brauch ma uns noch keine Sorgen machen.
> Und, Mario, letztlich isses doch cool wenn nicht jeder nen Rocky faehrt...




Da mach dir mal keine Sorgen Felix, bin dabei, auch wenn die Tourenbeschreibung mit den Bildern wirklich wunderbar ist, aber für mich wirds auch in den Bikepark gehen....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## meth3434 (5. Februar 2006)

na der neikless, tim  simmons, rideunltd und der numinisflo werden sich wohl auch nicht bitten lassen und mit nach ogau kommen, womit wir dann schon 8 wären...

Trotzdem muss ich zugeben dass die Tour mehr als verlockend aussieht....selbst für mich als absoluten bergaufhasser;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2006)

Mal eine Frage zu den wo´s.....bevor ich die Landkarte durchsuche.
Wie weit ist denn eigentlich der "wo wir uns alle zum Grillen treffen" Punkt von dem Bikepark bzw. von dem Startpunkt der Tour entfernt??

Bin mir ja jetzt schon relativ sicher das ich komm.....obwohl es Pfinsgsten ist , aber egal 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (5. Februar 2006)

Dann such mal in Muenchen die Implerstrasse mit MAP24.de - dann kennst Du die Grill Location.
Wegen Shuttler oder so muss ich noch was organisieren. Je nachdem wieviele Autofahrer dann letztlich da sind. Aber des bekommen wir schon geregelt.


----------



## Tim Simmons (5. Februar 2006)

ich gehe natürlich auch mit in den bikepark...
für eine tour sind meine knochen schon zu alt 

hoffe das ich es hinbekomme in münchen zu erscheinen.

mfg tim


----------



## Redking (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
Ihr macht es mir jetzt aber verdammt schwer! 
Tour geil und der Bikepark bestimmt auch! 
Und dann noch Leute dabei von denen ich nur etwas lernen kann! 
Außerdem will Julian in den Bikepark.

Wenn wir das Samstags machen kann ich vielleicht Sonntags noch in den Bikepark??


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Sawa (5. Februar 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Stress
> Ich bin auch kein Raser uns lass es bergauf eher gemütlich angehen. Außerdem brauchen wir bergauf Luft für das ganze Rocky-Fachgesimple;-).
> 
> Von der Reintalangerhütte runter zur Bockhütte wirst Du mit den Switch dafür um so mehr Spaß haben. Der hohe Trailanteil der Tour ist für mich auch der Grund mit meinem Slayer statt mit dem Element zu fahren.
> ...




Ganz locker, kein Raser???

Wessen Pulsobergrenze war das denn (195)??

Mama...Hilfe...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Ihr macht es mir jetzt aber verdammt schwer!



Ich fahr auch Switch......schweeeeeeres Switch......und tendiere zur Tour.
Aber ist ja noch Zeit bis zur Entscheidung.....und des ganze Wochenende ist ja auch lang 


G.


----------



## Redking (5. Februar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr auch Switch......schweeeeeeres Switch......und tendiere zur Tour.
> Aber ist ja noch Zeit bis zur Entscheidung.....und des ganze Wochenende ist ja auch lang
> 
> 
> G.



Yep, dann machen wir die Schlußlichter, aber nur Berghoch denn die 20,5 Kilo werden runter ganz schön drücken.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tim Simmons (5. Februar 2006)

mal eine andere frage......ich komme aus *essen (NRW)*...und da ich noch schüler bin...kein auto besitze...würde ich gerne wissen ob jemand mit mir zusammen eine kleine fahrgemeinschaft bilden könnte?! ich beteilige mich natürlich auch an den spritkosten..etc...

also...meldet euch mal bitte....sonst fehlt ein rmx


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Februar 2006)

Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz locker, kein Raser???



Is so 



			
				Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> Wessen Pulsobergrenze war das denn (195)??
> 
> Mama...Hilfe...



Das Profil ist nicht das von meinem HAC. An den ersten Rampen dürfte mein Puls aber ähnlich hoch gewesen sein...


----------



## el Lingo (5. Februar 2006)

hey jungs, habe ich das vorhin richtig gesehen, dass am pfingswochenende auch das bikefestival in willingen stattfindet?


----------



## Tim Simmons (5. Februar 2006)

"Der Termin für das Bikefestival 2006 steht fest!
Willingen macht das Bike Festival und einen
Doppel Weltcup an folgendem Termin:

Pfingsten Freitag 02.06.2006 bis Montag 05.06.2006"

 mfg tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (6. Februar 2006)

Und wir sind das We vorher dran...Letztes Mai Wochende!


----------



## Clemens (6. Februar 2006)

> Nach dem Start am Olympiastadion in Garmisch muss man erst ein paar steile Rampen so um die 20% auf Asphalt überwinden.



Wenn man die Tour ins Reintal hinter Schloss Elmau startet (Wanderparkplatz bei Anstieg zum Schachenschloss) kann man sich diesen wirklich ätzenden Teil sparen - dann geht zuerst mal ein wenig bergab auf Fortautobahn.


----------



## Xexano (6. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Ihr macht es mir jetzt aber verdammt schwer!
> Tour geil und der Bikepark bestimmt auch!
> Und dann noch Leute dabei von denen ich nur etwas lernen kann!
> ...



 
Tja, du musst dich entscheiden: Entweder hoher Puls durch Adrenalin oder hoher Puls durch den steilen Hang.  

Aber psst... ich denk mal, der Bikepark hat auch schon echte Vorteile (du hast die ja schon genannt): Du kannst da letzendlich einem Pro Löcher in den Bauch fragen.  *schaut mit einem frechen Grinser zu Mario Lenzen*
Die Tour hat vielleicht einen epischen Trail und eine schöne Aussicht. Aber dafür ist das "bergrunter" auch eher einmalig. Im Bikepark kann man hingegen immer schön mit dem Lift wieder hoch  

Und: Mit nem 20.5 kg Switch ne Bergtour machen?  
Dann könnte ich ja gleich mit dem RMX mitmachen.... 
Nur das ich weiß, dass ich schon direkt am Anfang schieben würde....  

Kurz: Wie sieht es am Sonntag aus? Weil da müsste ich schon so ab Nachmittag wieder nach Hause fahren. Ich habe leider nur am Do. bis Sonntag frei. Montag wär dann wieder Schule. Deswegen würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich dann viel "verpasse".


----------



## meth3434 (6. Februar 2006)

Sonntag ist nicht viel geplant! denke die meisten werden sich da nach dem frühstück auf den heimweg machen! also keine sorge du verpasst da gar nix!
Mit nem 20,5kg switch die tour? hm musst du selbst wissen, nur zum vergleich: mein Rm7 wiegt das selbe und ich würde nie darüber nachdenken die tour mitzufahren! aber wenn deine beine und dein wille das mitmachen... 
denke mal wir wissen ende februar mehr darüber wie wir das wochenende gestalten, eine kurze version des programm hat euch iNSANE ja schon mal gegeben! 
Um Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten kümmern wir uns gerade, wir überlegen sogar selbst (obwohl wir in München wohnen) mit in die Jugendherbegre zu ziehen, einfach weils lustiger wäre mit euch freaks rumzuhängen;-) und wir das ganze dann besser organisieren könnten!


----------



## Tim Simmons (6. Februar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag ist nicht viel geplant! denke die meisten werden sich da nach dem frühstück auf den heimweg machen! also keine sorge du verpasst da gar nix!
> Mit nem 20,5kg switch die tour? hm musst du selbst wissen, nur zum vergleich: mein Rm7 wiegt das selbe und ich würde nie darüber nachdenken die tour mitzufahren! aber wenn deine beine und dein wille das mitmachen...
> denke mal wir wissen ende februar mehr darüber wie wir das wochenende gestalten, eine kurze version des programm hat euch iNSANE ja schon mal gegeben!
> *Um Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten kümmern wir uns gerade, wir überlegen sogar selbst (obwohl wir in München wohnen) mit in die Jugendherbegre zu ziehen, einfach weils lustiger wäre mit euch freaks rumzuhängen;-)* und wir das ganze dann besser organisieren könnten!



O..o....

wie teuer wäre die jhb denn pro nacht?

Mfg Tim


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Februar 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst da letzendlich einem Pro Löcher in den Bauch fragen.  *schaut mit einem frechen Grinser zu Mario Lenzen*



Oh...der wird sich schon freuen...*g* Lass den guten Mario leben  
Denk immer dran, wir sind nicht 14 und er nicht Tokio Hotel... :kotz:


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2006)

Er wird die Tour net mit 2.6er Marzoccireifen fahren, oder doch 
Einfach als Tourenaustattung BigBetty Leichtrollerreifen mit 200g 2.5er Schwalbe oder Contischläuchen drauf.
Eventuel als Tip noch eine Sdg-Stütze mit I-Fly Comfort Sattel, und schon ist man bei 18.9kg 


@Meth: Ich bin dieses Jahr meine ganzen Touren mal mit 21kg RMX gefahren....man gewöhnt sich an alles 


G.


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Februar 2006)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man die Tour ins Reintal hinter Schloss Elmau startet (Wanderparkplatz bei Anstieg zum Schachenschloss) kann man sich diesen wirklich ätzenden Teil sparen - dann geht zuerst mal ein wenig bergab auf Fortautobahn.


Stimmt. Von Elmau aus dürfte man sich ungefähr 200 Hm sparen. Die Hm am Schluss zum Eckbauern rauf entfallen dann ebenfalls, so dass die Tour insgesamt wohl auf ca 900 Hm kommt. 
Der Klassiker ist aber die Variante von Garmisch aus.


----------



## Tim Simmons (6. Februar 2006)

was wird dann eigendlich so ca. das durchschnittsalter sein?!
also ich bin 18^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sawa (6. Februar 2006)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man die Tour ins Reintal hinter Schloss Elmau startet (Wanderparkplatz bei Anstieg zum Schachenschloss) kann man sich diesen wirklich ätzenden Teil sparen - dann geht zuerst mal ein wenig bergab auf Fortautobahn.




Clemens, ein Rocky Mountainer nach meinem Geschmack  

Da geht mein Puls doch gleich wieder drei Schläge runter


----------



## Redking (6. Februar 2006)

@ All ROCKY Driver
Ich muss für die Schweiz trainieren! Also immer schön die Berge selbst rauf strampeln.
Aber ich werde erst mal sehen was das Bike wiegt wenn ich es habe! 

Also Geld für neue Reifen wollte ich nicht ausgeben. 

Vielleicht kann ich Abends beim Grillen den Mario auch kennenlernen. 


Also wenn ich bei der Tour teil nehme will ich den Klassiker! Und auch die ganzen Höhenmeter.
Ich bin ja das erste mal mit dem Rad in Garmisch dann. 

Viele Grüße

Klaus

P.s:Ich werde dann 34 Jahre sein!


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Februar 2006)

Tim Simmons schrieb:
			
		

> was wird dann eigendlich so ca. das durchschnittsalter sein?!
> also ich bin 18^^


Lieber Tim, das darfst Du dann Abends bei einigen Bier ausrechnen indem Du das Alter jedes Riders nimmst, addierst und schliesslich durch die Anzahl der Rider dividierst 

P.S. Ich bin ja auch erst 20...


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ All ROCKY Driver
> Ich muss für die Schweiz trainieren! Also immer schön die Berge selbst rauf strampeln.
> Aber ich werde erst mal sehen was das Bike wiegt wenn ich es habe!
> 
> ...



Welche Variante wir fahren können wir uns bis Mai ja noch überlegen (z. B. je nach Switch/RMX-Anteil ). Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass noch viele RM-Biker dazukommen werden bis dahin. 

*Jung, alt, fit oder langsam ist egal.*

*Lasst uns an dem WE einfach nur die schönsten Bikes der Welt feiern. *


----------



## T to the OBI (6. Februar 2006)

wär mal voll coal wenn ihr mir per PM n Terminplan schickt! Wie die Tage ablaufen sollen! Muhahaha! Ich freu mich wie ein Kind an weihnachten drauf!


----------



## TurboLenzen (6. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Oh...der wird sich schon freuen...*g* Lass den guten Mario leben
> Denk immer dran, wir sind nicht 14 und er nicht Tokio Hotel... :kotz:



Na zum Glück bin ich nicht Tokio Hotel!!
Aber ich kanns verkraften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (6. Februar 2006)

T to the OBI schrieb:
			
		

> wär mal voll coal wenn ihr mir per PM n Terminplan schickt! Wie die Tage ablaufen sollen! Muhahaha! Ich freu mich wie ein Kind an weihnachten drauf!



wie weiter unten erklärt erfolgt ein genauerer programmplan erst so gegen ende februar, da muss noch zu viel geklärt werden um das jetzt schon zu sagen! asonsten findest du weitere infos eine seite weiter vorne in fett druck vom insane!


----------



## Tim Simmons (6. Februar 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Na zum Glück bin ich nicht Tokio Hotel!!
> Aber ich kanns verkraften


freu dich nicht zu früh 
ich vergöttere schon die von dir signierten poster an meiner wand  

Mfg Tim


----------



## neikless (7. Februar 2006)

Tim Simmons schrieb:
			
		

> freu dich nicht zu früh
> ich vergöttere schon die von dir signierten poster an meiner wand
> 
> Mfg Tim



krank !!!   ich vergöttere das AUGUSTINER-BRÄU Schild an meiner Wand 
zugegeben auch krank -  freu mich schon auf ein schönes Helles mit euch !


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Februar 2006)

Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna?

Achja...und Mario...nimms im Falle von Tim Simmons nicht auf die leichte Schulter...ER IST EIN FREAK!


----------



## Clemens (7. Februar 2006)

...für euch wäre wahrscheinlich der 'burning man' in Black Rock City (Nevada) vom 28.8 - 4.9.2006 der richtige Event....


----------



## Tim Simmons (7. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna?
> 
> Achja...und Mario...nimms im Falle von Tim Simmons nicht auf die leichte Schulter...ER IST EIN FREAK!


wat bin ich?! 
warum findeste das denn?

Mfg Tim


----------



## meth3434 (7. Februar 2006)

OOOOOO FFFFFF  FFFFFF TOPIC!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Simmons (7. Februar 2006)

verdirb einem nicht jeden spass....


----------



## meth3434 (12. Februar 2006)

Auch wenn es nicht wirklich viel neues vom treffen gibt, hier ein kleines update:

Über den Bikepark OGau gibt es hier im Forum bereits einen eigenen Thread der vielleicht noch die ein oder andere Information für Interessierte bereithält:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=173540

Der Termin ist mittlerweile festbetoniert (26-28.5) und wir kümmern uns derzeit um eine adäquate und preisgünstige Unterkunft die niemanden finanziell überbelastet! 

Der iNSANE hat und sogar Media Coverage von der "Freeride" besorgt und wir werden mal versuchen bei einem Sponsor kostenfreie getränke für euch rauszuschlagen...mal schauen ob das klappt! 

Wir freuen uns sehr darüber dass das Treffen so guten Anklang hier im Forum findet und dass sich ein paar Leute (auch die die weiter weg wohnen) dazu bewegen liessen doch noch zu kommen! Solltet ihr Freunde oder Bekannte haben die auch ein Rocky besitzen und Lust dazu hätten am Treffen teilzunehmen dürft ihr sie selbstverständlich gern mitbringen, wir freuen uns über jeden der teilnimmt! 

Ende februar veröffentlichen wir das Vorläufige Programm mit Ablauf und weiteren Details, bis dahin
stay tuned


----------



## el Lingo (12. Februar 2006)

fragt doch ma bei xenofit nach, die machen das sicher. vor ein paar jahren beim festival in willingen hatten wir ein tv-team, das uns auf der strecke gefilmt hat. xenofit hat dabei immer banner im bild gehabt, dafür konnten wir das ganze festival lang frei trinken. also, einfach mal fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (12. Februar 2006)

Hört sich schon mal sehr gut an, bin mal gespannt, wer noch alles kommt und was sich programmatisch noch tut.

Schon mal im Voraus von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön an euch beide, Mathias und Felix  -  wenn wir uns vorher noch sehen, werde ich auf jeden Fall einen ausgeben....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Xexano (19. Februar 2006)

Keine nennenswerte Neugikeiten mehr?


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Februar 2006)

Wies aussieht gibts im Laufe der kommenden Woche Updates. So watch out!


----------



## Xexano (4. März 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Wies aussieht gibts im Laufe der kommenden Woche Updates. So watch out!



*räusper, räusper*


----------



## iNSANE! (5. März 2006)

Cool bleiben - kaum sind die Bikes da, giert ihr schon wieder auf was neues? *g*
Ist ja noch Zeit...
Wenn ich von BA was neues weis dann poste ichs sofort - versprochen.


----------



## Xexano (5. März 2006)

Bei mir isses doch schon seit Dezember da... also? 

Und wie steht es mit der Jugendherberge. Ich würde da gerne buchen...


----------



## meth3434 (6. März 2006)

wir warten noch auf die Rückmeldung von einem treffen mit einem representanten von BA, sobald wir die haben gibt es ein umfangreiches update, versprochen! 
Also geduldet euch noch ein bisschen und tuned eure bikes;-)
stay tuned


----------



## Carbonator (22. März 2006)

Also ich werde versuchen dabei zu sein. Ich kann nur nicht genau sagen wann mein Bike fertig ist. Akzeptiert ihr auch welche die kein Rocky besitzen oder muss dann ein persönlicher, psychologischer test erstellt werden


----------



## iNSANE! (22. März 2006)

Wir bekommen von Rocky Testmaterial gestellt - und somit kannst Du auch ohne Bike dabei sein und mitriden!
Gruss, Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (22. März 2006)

Das ist ja mal echt ein netter Zug von bikeaction


----------



## Carbonator (22. März 2006)

Das ist ja noch besser, wie genau läuft das? Habt ihr eine besondere "Lizenz" oder sowas um die Bikes zu fahren? Gibt es Beschränkungen welche Bikes ihr testen müsst? Ach ja und ich habe gesehen es soll eine Unterkunft reserviert werden? Dann warte ich mal auf das Update.


----------



## iNSANE! (22. März 2006)

Also da wir den BA Kontakt ueber unseren Local Dealer Radsport Roesch organisiert haben sind die Raeder fuer jeden Teilnehmer zur freien Verfuegung.
Gruss - and stay tuned.


----------



## Carbonator (22. März 2006)

Alles klar dann bin ich dabei


----------



## meth3434 (22. März 2006)

herzlich willkommen im Forum und natÃ¼rlich auch beim Rocky treffen Carbonator!

Bike Action hat seinen Support fest zugesagt und die LeihrÃ¤der werden uns auch zur verfÃ¼gung gestellt, um welche Modelle es sich genau handeln wird ist leider noch nicht klar und wird wohl eher eine Ãberraschung sein, aber ich denke mal es ist fÃ¼r jeden was zum spielen dabei... 

Wir kÃ¼mmern uns gerade um eine Unterkunft, allerdings zeigt sich das etwas schwieriger als wir zuerst dachten da viele sich das Risiko eines Diebstahls der teuren GerÃ¤te nicht ins haus holen wollen! wir hoffen etwas zu finden das alle bedÃ¼rfnisse abdeckt und gleichzeitig finanziell in einem Rahmen von unter 25â¬ pro nacht und pro Person bleibt, ich denke das sollte keinen Ã¼berfordern!

Soweit wir bis jetzt wissen kann der Herr Lenzen;-) nicht mit in den Bikepark, kommt aber am Abend zur Grillparty und feiert ein bisschen mit uns, aber das erzÃ¤hlt er euch am besten selbst... 

Da der Bikepark Oberammergau, das Ziel der Freeride Riege am Samstag, derzeit seine Homepage Ã¼berarbeitet und auch sonst nicht viele infos rausgibt, sitzen wir etwas auf dem Trockenen was Informationen angeht! Allerdings wurde uns zugesichert dass wir einen Gruppentarif bekommen! Die Seite des Bikeparks haben wir hier ja schon mal verÃ¶ffentlicht und dort kann man sich auch in einen Newsletter eintragen, ausserdem gibt es zumindest ein paar streckenfotos und einen plan! Grosser Vorteil des Parks sind die zwei parallelen Lifte die grosse Wartezeiten eliminieren sollten! 

Ãber das genaue Programm machen wir uns gerade vertiefte Gedanken! Das grundgerÃ¼st kennt ihr ja schon, Details folgen sobald es welche gibt dÃ¼rfte aber nicht mehr allzu lange dauern...

Danke nochmal an Radsport RÃ¶sch respektive Ride-unLtd fÃ¼r die freundliche UnterstÃ¼tzung und den Kontakt zu BA!

Danke und stay Tuned
iNSANE!+Meth3434


----------



## s.d (22. März 2006)

Am gleichen  Wochenende ist in Garmisch ja das Bikefestival:
http://www.radsport-festival.de
Ich weiß ja nicht wo die Tour und der Marathon verlaufen aber da muss man mal  schauen nicht dass wir dann in Garmisch stehen und können unsere schöne Tour nicht fahren das wäre ja zu schade.Bikeaction ist glaub ich auch vor Ort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reflex_fan (23. März 2006)

man das klingt ja alles hammer   vielen dank an die organisatoren und an bike action !! thumbs up!  mensch genau DAS ist die rocky mountain phillosophie wie ich sie versteh'  tolle sache!


----------



## All-Mountain (23. März 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Am gleichen  Wochenende ist in Garmisch ja das Bikefestival:
> http://www.radsport-festival.de
> Ich weiß ja nicht wo die Tour und der Marathon verlaufen aber da muss man mal  schauen nicht dass wir dann in Garmisch stehen und können unsere schöne Tour nicht fahren das wäre ja zu schade.Bikeaction ist glaub ich auch vor Ort


Das muss ich mal noch genauer abchecken. Die Auflösung der Karte auf der Festival-HP ist so grottenschlecht, dass man fast nichts erkennt.
Soweit ich das bis jetzt sehe sollte die Reintal-Tour gehen wenn wir irgendwie aus Garmisch raus und auf den Weg zur Partnachalm kommen. Durchs Reintal selbst scheint die Strecke nicht zu führen.


----------



## meth3434 (23. März 2006)

Dass Garmisch am selben Wochenende stattfindet haben wir leider auch erst durch den post hier erfahren und entschuldigen uns vielmals für die Überschneidung! 

Laut Ride-unLtd handelt es sich hier allerdings nicht um DAS Garmisch Festival sondern nur um eine kleinere Nebenveranstaltung, inwiefern das stimmt wissen wir leider auch nicht! Jedenfalls ist das festival auch der Grund warum der Mario erst am Abend vorbeischauen kann!

Wir hoffen dass ihr euch trotzdem alle für das Rocky Treffen entscheidet, wir tuen alles um es zu einem einmaligen Erlebnis für euch zu machen und Garmisch könnt ihr jedes Jahr erleben;-)!


----------



## BergabSchwein (23. März 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Ride-unLtd handelt es sich hier allerdings nicht um DAS Garmisch Festival sondern nur um eine kleinere Nebenveranstaltung, inwiefern das stimmt wissen wir leider auch nicht!



DAS Garmischer Bike-Festival gibt es nicht mehr!
http://www.bikefestival-garmisch.com/


----------



## numinisflo (23. März 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hoffen dass ihr euch trotzdem alle für das Rocky Treffen entscheidet, wir tuen alles um es zu einem einmaligen Erlebnis für euch zu machen und Garmisch könnt ihr jedes Jahr erleben;-)!



Die Entscheidung ist lange gefallen - natürlich für das Rocky Treffen
Das hört sich mittlerweile richtig gut an mit dem Support von Bikeaction und Radsport Rösch, den Testbikes usw....

Großes Lob an euch - ich freue mich schon drauf! 

FLO


----------



## All-Mountain (23. März 2006)

Ok, also DER Marathon mittlere und große Runde
schneidet unsere Tour tatsächlich ein kurzes Stück an der Partnach entlang. 

*Weiß jemand, ob es trotz des Marathons möglich ist mit dem Bike ins Reintal durchzukommen???? *

Wenn nicht hätte ich schon einen Alternativ-Tour-Vorschlag:
Vom Rißtal zur Falkenhütte


----------



## Jendo (23. März 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hoffen dass ihr euch trotzdem alle für das Rocky Treffen entscheidet, wir tuen alles um es zu einem einmaligen Erlebnis für euch zu machen und Garmisch könnt ihr jedes Jahr erleben;-)!



Da gibt es gar keine Diskussion! RM Meeting bleibt vorrangig. Desweiteren findet das Rocky Treffen ja jetzt hoffentlich "jährlich" statt, damit wir auch mal alle Anderen Ridern aus anderen Teilen Dt die Change geben sich mit uns zu treffen.
I hope so, 
Gruß und Dank an die Organisatoren


----------



## All-Mountain (23. März 2006)

*Stop Fehlalarm!!!*

Der Marathon findet am *Sonntag* den 28.05. statt.

Unsere Tour ja dagegen am *Samstag* den 27.05.

*Also keine Gefahr und es bleibt wie geplant bei der schönen Tour durchs Reintal*

Vorschlag: Wenn es die Zeit zuläßt könnten wir uns nach der Tour das Ausstellunggelände anschauen und dann erst nach München zurückfahren.


----------



## Carbonator (23. März 2006)

Habe ich da gerade was von Bikepark und Lift gehört? Also ich kann und fahre weder DH noch FR   Ich hoffe, ich bin hier kein Aussenseiter, nur weil ich noch nie ne Gabel über 80 mm hatte


----------



## iNSANE! (23. März 2006)

Nein nein...nicht falsch verstehen. Wie Du im vorlauefigen Programm lesen konntest ist es so gedacht dass es 2 Gruppen gibt. Eine die Tour faehrt und dann die die in den Park fahren.
Gruss, Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (23. März 2006)

Und ich kann mich immernoch nicht entscheiden! 
Tour oder Park??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## All-Mountain (23. März 2006)

Carbonator schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich da gerade was von Bikepark und Lift gehört? Also ich kann und fahre weder DH noch FR   Ich hoffe, ich bin hier kein Aussenseiter, nur weil ich noch nie ne Gabel über 80 mm hatte



Hier: RM-Reintal-Tour bist Du mit Deinem Vertex und Deiner 80mm Gabel bestens aufgehoben(obwohl etwas mehr Federweg eigentlich nie schadet)


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich kann mich immernoch nicht entscheiden!
> Tour oder Park??
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Moment ich helfe dir mal.....Reintal 

G.


----------



## meth3434 (24. März 2006)

@redking: das neue switch will spielen, zeig ihm den bikepark! wirst es sicher nicht bereuen!


----------



## Carbonator (24. März 2006)

@ ALL-Mountain, sehr schöne Bilder. Ich freue mich schon drauf


----------



## rockymo (24. März 2006)

Freu mich schon. By the way, ich habe mal in Starnberg eine Karawane von Opels gesehen, alle mit dem Aufkleber "KADETT GSI CLUB STUTTGART" bekommen wir so was ähnliches auch???

Was sicher interessant wird, ist wie die ganzen Bergwanderer, die an einem WE ins Reintal strömen auf uns reagieren? Vielleicht haben wir ja Glückund es regnet...


----------



## s.d (24. März 2006)

Also noch mal zum Festival. Es ist nicht mehr das gleiche Festival wie letztes Jahr das von der Bike und upsulut oder wie die heißen veranstaltet wird, die machen jetzt nur noch das am Lago. Das das dieses Jahr stattfindet ist von nem anderen Veranstalter. Dachte mir nur ich poste es mal wegen der Tour usw. und wär ja sicher ganz cool wenn da so eine Gruppe von RM Fahrern auftauchen würde. Ich war letztes Jahr dort und es war eigentlich ganz sehenswert Bikeaction soll ja auch wieder kommen und es waren auch einige Händler da wo man das ein oder andere Schnäppchen machen konnte. Ich weiß jetzt natürlich nicht wie das dieses Jahr ist aber wenn wir sowieso schon vor Ort sind dann kann man sich das ganze ja mal anschauen


----------



## s.d (24. März 2006)

Nachtrag: Bikeaction kommt.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2006)

Wenn man eh schon dort ist sollte man schon mal durchradeln oder gehen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (27. März 2006)

wenn euch das zeitlich zwischen Tour und Grillparty am abend reicht, dann schaut vorbei und sagt bikeaction gleich danke für die testbikes...;-)


----------



## All-Mountain (27. März 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn euch das zeitlich zwischen Tour und Grillparty am abend reicht, dann schaut vorbei und sagt bikeaction gleich danke für die testbikes...;-)



Wobei man halt nie genau planen kann wie lange eine Alpen-Tour dauert. 
Wenn zeitlich passt würde ich, wie gesagt, mal durchlaufen. 
Die Bikes kann man normalerweise in das Ausstellungsgelände mit reinnehmen


----------



## s.d (27. März 2006)

Also letztes Jahr konnte man das. Man wird schon sehn wie es zeitlich aussieht


----------



## iNSANE! (27. März 2006)

Jungs, ich werde wie es aussieht, Morgen ein Update bezueglich der Unterbringung posten. Bis dann, Felixxx


----------



## meth3434 (28. März 2006)

Hey Community,

hier gibt es nun endlich das Update zu eurer Unterbringung beim Rocky Treffen:


wir haben uns fÃ¼r das 4You Hostel im Herzen MÃ¼nchens ganz in der NÃ¤he vom Hauptbahnhof entschieden. Nicht zuletzt um auch den Leuten eine einfache mÃ¶glichkeit zu geben das Hostel zu erreichen, die nicht mit dem Auto anriesen! 

FÃ¼r Interessierte hÃ¤lt die Seite: www.the4you.de interessante informationen zu anreise und zimmer bereit! 

Die Nacht kostet 20,50â¬ pro person und nacht incl. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck! Den preis finden wir sehr fair, er ist allerdings ein Gruppentarif und daher auch nur verfÃ¼gbar wenn mindestens 15 Leute diese Ã¼bernachtungsmÃ¶glichkeit nutzen! Daher haben wir uns zu folgendem Vorgehen entschieden:

Da die teilnehmer 2 NÃ¤chte bleiben bezieht sich der Gesamtpreis pro Person auf 41â¬. Das Hostel mÃ¶chte dass wir 50% als anzahlung so schnell wie mÃ¶glich Ã¼berweisen um unsere Buchung zu bestÃ¤tigen und damit sicherzugehen dass die zimmer fÃ¼r uns reserviert sind! Im Klartext wÃ¼rden wir euch bitten 20â¬ pro Teilnehmer bis zum kommenden Sonntag, den 2.4.06, auf das Konto:

Mathias Hanisch
KTO: 660303057
BLZ: 70020270 
Hypovereinsbank
Verwendungszweck: Rocky Treffen Anzahlung + Name

zu Ã¼berweisen und damit euer kommen verbindlich zu bestÃ¤tigen! 
Uns ist klar dass das eine gewisse portion Vertrauen erfordert und wir hoffen dass wir davon genug eurerseits geniessen!

Diese Methode ist fÃ¼r uns die sicherste und komfortabelste und ihr habt eine gesicherte Unterkunft die sicher jeden zufriedenstellen dÃ¼rfte!

Sollte jemandem diese Methode nicht behagen oder er mÃ¶chte sich anderweitig nach einer Unterkunft umsehen oder hat andere MÃ¶glichkeit unterzukommen, mÃ¶chten wir diese Personen bitten uns dies einzeln (am besten per PM) mitzuteilen! Allerdings wÃ¼rde das die Organisation fÃ¼r uns erschweren und unter UmstÃ¤nden den Gruppentarif gefÃ¤hrden da wir nicht genug leute zusammenbekommen. Ausserdem geht es ja auch um das GruppengefÃ¼hl und wir werden sicher viel Spass zusammen haben!

Wir hoffen alle zufriedenzustellen und euch ein super Rocky treffen zu bieten!
Vielen dank fÃ¼r eure Kooperation und euer Vertrauen! 
Gruss 
Meth3434+ iNSANE


----------



## Sawa (30. März 2006)

Überweisung ist unterwegs!

Frage zu den Testbikes von BA, brauchen die Jungs eine Anmeldung nach dem Motto: täte gerne mal das neue Slayer oder Vertex probefahren in 18 / 19,5 Zoll???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (30. März 2006)

Alles klar. 
Die Ãberweisung ist grad raus, fÃ¼r mich inklusive 2 Freunden zwecks Filmen (60â¬ auf meinen Namen).
Wir haben Ã¼brigens die Zusage der Uni fÃ¼r ein Kameraset mit ZubehÃ¶r.Das zweite Set wird aber auch noch reserviert, sodas wir auch hoffentlich gutes Material fÃ¼r das Treffen haben.
Greetz Jendo


----------



## numinisflo (30. März 2006)

Hey Meth & Felix

Habe soeben 40 Euro für den Alex und mich überwiesen. Werde nochmal mit dem Thomas reden, aber ich bin fast sicher, das er zu dieser Zeit keine Zeit hat. Ach ja, ich habe bzw. wir haben ja noch das T-Shirt für dich, Felix.

So far

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (31. März 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben übrigens die Zusage der Uni für ein Kameraset



Sehr cool!

@ Flo - Ich freu mich! Danke schon mal.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (31. März 2006)

Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> Überweisung ist unterwegs!
> 
> Frage zu den Testbikes von BA, brauchen die Jungs eine Anmeldung nach dem Motto: täte gerne mal das neue Slayer oder Vertex probefahren in 18 / 19,5 Zoll???





Servus,

Ein Grossteil der Testflotte ist an diesem Wochenende wohl schon verplant.
Ich denk das wir mit Slayer, Switch und sowas rechnen können.
Ich kann aber auch Vertex gern mal auf die Wunschliste setzen...

Ride-UnLTD


----------



## s.d (31. März 2006)

Mal ne Frage zu den Testbikes gibts da ein Blizzard auch wohl eher nicht oder? Wäre aber echt geil mal eins zu fahren bin leider noch nie in den Genuss gekommen vielleicht kommt ja jemand mit nem Blizzard.


----------



## Jendo (31. März 2006)

Vielleicht bekommst du aus der Tourer Gruppe mal eins zum probieren.


----------



## meth3434 (5. April 2006)

hallo,
danke erstmal an diejenigen welche die anzahlung geleistet haben! 

eine frage hätte ich jedoch: 
leider hat Julian Tschammer seinen Namen hier im Forum nicht mit in die Überweisung geschrieben! Weiss einer werd das ist? dann kann ich die Überweisung zuordnen! vielen dank!

Da leider nur 8 leute die Anzahlung für die Herberge geleistet haben werden wir wohl nicht den gruppentarif bekommen! unsere neue lösung sieht so aus:

Wir werden bei www.the4you.de für euch Zimmer reservieren und die erste nacht mit dem geld das ihr bis jetzt gezahlt habt bezahlen! Der normale tarif liegt nur knapp über dem Gruppenangebot, so bleiben die Mehrkosten für euch relativ gering! 

Die meisten haben andere Möglichkeit unterzukommen daher haben wir nicht genug leute für den gruppentarif zusammenbekommen! 

Sobald die Buchung steht sage ich nochmals bescheid!
Vielen dank für euer vertrauen! 
gruss iNSANE+meth3434


----------



## Jendo (5. April 2006)

Habt ihr schon Ideen für den Anreisetag (Freitag). Wir würden sicherlich spätestens am Nachmittag eintrudeln. und da wir ja keine Ahnung von Münchner Aktivitäten mit und ohne Bike haben, könntet ihr ja ne "Stadtführung oder nen Kasten Bier sponsorn


----------



## iNSANE! (5. April 2006)

Geplant ist fuer Freitag eine kleine Street & Sightseeing Session durch Muenchen. Zum labern, kennenlernen und Biergarteln am Ende. Denke das ist gut, weil da kann jeder mit und wir haben Spass.


----------



## Jendo (5. April 2006)

und wie schaut es da mit den leuten ohne Bike aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (5. April 2006)

Wie, "ohne Bike" ?
Hoffe doch dass die Teilnehmer auch ein Bike haben. Sonst gibts ja evtl noch die Rocky Testbikes.
Gruss, FX!


----------



## Jendo (5. April 2006)

Es würde ja dann um meine zwei Filmer gehen...
Wir kommen ja zu dritt, und haben dann aber nur meine zwei Rockys im Gepäck. Vielleicht könnten ihr noch eins irgendwie auftreiben?

Also wenn feststeht, das es ne City/Street/Stadtrundfahrt per Velo gibt könnt ich zur not ja noch mein CC Bike einpacken, damit wir dann auch alle vorwärtskommen. Aber für eine Ausfahrt lohnt es sich eigentlich nicht...

Am besten wäre natürlich ein Testbike oder irgendwas, damit wir nicht sinnlos die Bikes von hier runterchartern.
Gruß Robert


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2006)

Bei City/Street/Stadt ist doch CC gerade das Falsche. 
Da ist doch Switch und RMX erste Wahl 

G.


----------



## Jendo (6. April 2006)

Positive Nachricht!
Das zweite Kameraset ist für München freigegeben worden! Somitt hätten wir zwei gute Kameras, Tonset und Beleuchtungsset.
Mal schauen was sich daraus zaubern lkäßt.
Gruß zur späten Stunde, Jendo


----------



## numinisflo (6. April 2006)

Das hört sich doch mal gut an, dann wird es da auch ordentlich Foto und Videomaterial geben, was für die untalentierteren Fahrer wie mich schon peinlich werden könnte....

Jaja, die späte Stunde lieber Rob.....

FLO


----------



## Redking (6. April 2006)

Zum Glück gilt ja nicht das Vermummungsverbot!  
Mit Fullfacehelm erkennt mich eh keiner!  
Gruß
Klaus
P.S.Peinlich wirds auch mit Helm!


----------



## Jendo (6. April 2006)

Ihr könnt nicht biken (ich auch nicht...puh) und wir können nicht Filmen!
Wir werden uns also prima Ergänzen.
Nein mal im Ernst, wir haben von der Hochschule eine Belegaufgabe bis zum ende des Semesters zu machen. Aufgabe: -technischer Hintergund in einem Kurzfilm.
Da wir alle noch nicht die richtigen Dreherfahrungen haben, vorallem nicht beim Biken mit Bikern, werden wir auch ganz schön Improvisieren müssen. Soweit es die Zeit erlaubt, werden wir erstmal unsere Belegarbeit fertig machen und da einen kurzen Beitrag vom RM Treffen mit hineinbringen (geplant 5min!).
In den Semsterferien werden wir uns dann an den großen Schnitt wagen und mal schauen was aus dem ganzen Rocky Videomaterial zugebrauchen ist. Spätestens da kann es dann peinlich werden. Aber ich bin ja auch mit Bike da und will mich blamieren vor der Kamera.
Habt also keinen Schiss davor das ne Cam da ist und jeden einzelnen Sturzt aufnimmt, wir wollen später auch mal was zu lachen haben  

mfg Jendo


----------



## numinisflo (6. April 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt nicht biken (ich auch nicht...puh) und wir können nicht Filmen!



Na das hört sich doch mal gut an. Auf den Film bin ich jetzt schon gespannt!


----------



## iNSANE! (6. April 2006)

Scheint ja ein Top Event zu werden.
Von Leuten die nix organisieren koennen fuer Biker die nicht Radfahren koennen verewigt von Leuten die nicht filmen koennen.
Frage: Was koennen wir denn?

Vll...Geld ausgeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (6. April 2006)

Ich überlege auch schon die ganze Zeit, was ich kann. Mmmh, mir fällt nichts ein....
Scheint wohl doch das Geldausgeben zu sein....

Aber die Freude aufs Rocky Treffen wird immer größer!

FLO


----------



## Jendo (6. April 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint ja ein Top Event zu werden.
> Von Leuten die nix organisieren koennen fuer Biker die nicht Radfahren koennen verewigt von Leuten die nicht filmen koennen.
> Frage: Was koennen wir denn?
> 
> Vll...Geld ausgeben?



Hahaha...
da ist was dran


----------



## el Lingo (6. April 2006)

jetzt werd ich aber neugierig! wenigstens ein paar dirts mit netten tricks sind doch drin, oder? ich versteh schon, dass da ne menge ironie mit dabei ist, aber hey! ich mache mir sorgen um euch, dass ihr auch alle heile nen berg runter kommt. muss ich mit meinem derzeitigen ride (hollandrad erst was vorlegen? 15m wheelie geht damit auch...)


----------



## iNSANE! (6. April 2006)

Bergab muss sich um mich keiner Sorgen machen...


----------



## meth3434 (6. April 2006)

jaja, erstmal richtig tiefstapeln und dann einem um die ohren fliegen....

Ich denke im endeffekt fährt jeder sein niveau und hat einfach spass und auch wenn das dann auf video is, muss man drüber lachen können!

Vielen dank jendo für die ganze mühe mit dem filmmaterial, ich hoffe wir bekommen dann auch einen zusammenschnitt des ganzen!

also so langsam wird auch ein programm ersichtlich und die unterkunft ist schon so gut wie gebucht! 

wenn ihr noch rider aus eurer umgebung kennt, dann rührt bitte die werbetrommel und fragt sie ob sie nicht auch lust hätten nach münchen zu kommen! wir freuen uns über jeden rider! 
@flo: vielleicht kannst du ja beim radsport kimmerle nen kleinen aushänger ins fenster kleben, wenn ihm das recht ist! das wäre super!


----------



## iNSANE! (6. April 2006)

Ich hab gehoert Jendo will fuer NWD 7 in Muenchen filmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (6. April 2006)

Nicht ganz korrekt, 
Das wird dann für den Nachfolger von "Roam"


----------



## numinisflo (6. April 2006)

@Meth: Mach ich, werde heute abend den Frank kontaktieren und ihn um den entsprechenden Support bitten.

@Felix: Ich denke auch nicht, dass man sich bergab um dich sorgen muss wenn du dann versuchst an mir dran zu bleiben  ...

@Jendo: Wusste ichs doch, der Roam kommt von dir. Hatte da schon so ne Vorahnung....


----------



## Jendo (6. April 2006)

da sollten wir uns eigentlich noch ein Beamer besorgen und nen Videoabend mit dem heißen Streifen machen (also in München)!?


----------



## s.d (6. April 2006)

Ja das wär echt nobel


----------



## numinisflo (6. April 2006)

Der Jendo dreht auf.....

Aber sicher ne gute Idee von dir! Lustig wird das allemal, und ich kann mich ja hinter meiner monströsen Haarpracht verstecken, falls die bis dahin noch existent ist.


----------



## meth3434 (9. April 2006)

*Hallo,

Da wir jetzt nach und nach auf einzelanfragen immer wieder Details des Programms herausgegeben haben gibt es hier jetzt das vorlÃ¤ufige Programm fÃ¼r das Rocky Treffen. Im grossen und Ganzen wird es dabei bleiben lediglich Details kÃ¶nnten sich Ã¤ndern (man weiss ja nie...):

25.5.06, Freitag: Am freitag bitten wir alle Teilnehmer circa um 15.00Uhr in MÃ¼nchen zu sein. Wir treffen uns dann am Hostel, mit Bike, und rollen eine Street- Runde durch MÃ¼nchen! Wir haben eine Interessante Runde fÃ¼r euch zusammengestellt die sowohl Sightseeing mit zum-riden-gemachter Archtitektur verbindet! Wir rechnen fÃ¼r die Tour circa 3 Stunden und alle Teilnehmer egal ob XC oder Freerider sind herzlich eingeladen hier mitzufahren!  Die Tour geht weniger ums fahren als um sich kennezulernen, zu quatschen und MÃ¼nchen zu erleben! Danach rollen wir in einen gemÃ¼tlichen Biergarten und lassen den Tag ausklingen! Danach gehts ins Hostel bzw. fÃ¼r viele ins Auto!
Wem es nicht mÃ¶glich sein sollte bis 15.00Uhr hier zu sein, kann gerne am Abend in den Biergarten nachkommen! Wir stellen noch unsere Handynummern hier ins Forum damit ihr nachfragen kÃ¶nnt wo wir sind!

26.5.06: Der Haupttag des ganzes Treffens! Darum sollte es auch relativ frÃ¼h losgehen, aber ich denke jeder von uns weiss dass es beim Biken manchmal nicht ohne frÃ¼h aufstehen geht! So gegen 9 Uhr sollte es spÃ¤testens losgehen! Es gibt zwei Varianten: 

XC: Eine wunderschÃ¶ne Tour Durchs Reintal in der NÃ¤he von Garmisch. Zugverbindung, Tiketpreise und Fahrtdauer werden hier noch gepostet! NÃ¤here Informationen zum Tourverlauf, dem HÃ¶henprofil etc. gibt es entweder auf vorigen seiten dieses posts oder bei All-Mountain (Thnx!) Je nach dem wie lang die Tour geht  und wieviel Zeit euch bleibt, kÃ¶nntet ihr das Festival GelÃ¤nde in Garmisch auschecken, aber das ist eine zeitfrage und wird sich wohl spontan entscheiden! 

Freeride: FÃ¼r die Gravity AbhÃ¤ngige Fraktion geht es in den Nahegelegenen Bikepark Oberammergau (www.Bikepark-Oberammergau.de)! Dort ist Ã¼ber den Winter ein hÃ¼bscher Spielplatz entstanden! Mit Der Bayrischen Oberlandbahn ist man in circa 45min. in Ammergau! Ãber die Preise der Liftkarten wissen wir noch nichts genaueres aber vielleicht lÃ¤sst sich da ein Gruppentarif rausschlagen (wir schÃ¤tzen einen Preis so um die 20â¬ fÃ¼r die Tageskarte). Der  Park dÃ¼rfte fÃ¼r jeden Geschmack etwas bieten und niemanden unter- oder Ã¼berfordern! Das Bahntiket kostet um die 7â¬ pro fahrt. 

So gegen 19 - 19.30 treffen sich beide Fraktionen wieder in MÃ¼nchen, genauer gesagt beim radsport RÃ¶sch in der Implerstrasse (Wegbeschreibung mit Karte folgt)! Ob es mÃ¶glich ist davor noch das Hostel aufzusuchen und sich zu duschen hÃ¤ngt davon ob zu welcher Uhrzeit wir wieder zurÃ¼ck sind, auf wunsch lÃ¤sst sich das aber sicherlich realisieren! 
Beim RÃ¶sch gibt es dann eine gesponsorte Grillparty (danke auch in diese richtung)! Dort haben wir dann auch techsupport fÃ¼r alles was so Ã¼ber den Tag hinweg zerstÃ¶rt wurde;-)! Die Party ist dann open end, vielleicht geht es danach sogar noch irgendwo hin, das ist dann jedem selbst Ã¼berlassen! 

Und das war es dann eigentlich soweit mit dem Programm! Wenn Interesse besteht kÃ¶nnen wir auch gerne noch am Sonntag zusammen frÃ¼hstÃ¼cken gehen, aber auch das halten wir wohl eher spontan... 
So und dann ist auch schon die Abreise fÃ¤llig...

Wir denken dass das programm jedem etwas bietet!

Eine Bitte noch: Wir kennen es ja schon von der Diskussion um einen passenden Termin: Jeder weiss es besser als der Andere! Wir sind durchaus offen wir konstruktive Kritik, nur bitte Ã¼berlegt erst ob sich das wirklich realisieren lÃ¤sst und ob es nicht auch eine PM an uns tun wÃ¼rde! 


Danke fÃ¼r euer Interesse, an die vielen UnterstÃ¼tzer und an alle Teilnehmer! Wir freuen uns riesig auf das Treffen und die breite Annahme hier im Forum und ausserhalb!

Greets
iNSANE+ Meth3434

*


----------



## numinisflo (9. April 2006)

Jungs, ich kann nur sagen: Respekt und vielen Dank für eure Mühe, Ideen und den Aufwand, den ihr für uns betreibt!
Programm hört sich genial an - Ich freue mich aufs Rocky Treffen.



FLO


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2006)

Wo ist denn der Hosteltreffpunkt genau...Adresse und so. Falls es schon mal hier drinn stend verzeit mir 

@All Mountain: Heißt das wir treffen uns in München und fahren dann mit dem Zug dort hin wo wir losfahren 


G.


----------



## All-Mountain (9. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist denn der Hosteltreffpunkt genau...Adresse und so. Falls es schon mal hier drinn stend verzeit mir
> 
> @All Mountain: Heißt das wir treffen uns in München und fahren dann mit dem Zug dort hin wo wir losfahren
> 
> ...



Also ich gehe mal davon aus, dass auch einige mit dem Auto nach Garmisch runterfahren (mich eingeschlossen). Deshalb würde ich einen Treffpunkt in Garmisch vorschlagen. 
Da man am Olympiastadion nur gebührenpflichtig parken kann wäre es ganz clever wenn wir uns *in Garmisch am Bahnhof treffen*. Dann könnte sich die Tourenbiker-Truppe am Bahnhof zusammenschließen und gemeinsam zum Olympiastadion und von dort ins Reintal fahren.

Wegen Uhrzeit bin ich auch der Meinung, dass wir die Zugverbindung so wählen sollten, dass alle Tourenbiker *um 10 Uhr startklar in Garmisch am Bahnhof sind*. Wenn es dann keine größeren Pannen bei der Tour gibt, sollte noch Zeit fürs Festival-Gelände bleiben.

Falls Ihr noch Fragen zur Tour oder sonstigem habt PM oder Mail an 
[email protected] .


----------



## meth3434 (9. April 2006)

Das Hostel befindet sich in der Hirtenstrasse 18, siehe Lageplan auf http://www.the4you.de/flash_start.html !

Wir werden noch nach Parkmöglichkeiten für diejenigen suchen die im Auto bzw. Caravan schlafen möchten!
Bis jetzt haben wir nur einen Campingplatz in Thalkirchen gefunden http://www.muenchen.de/Tourismus/Oktoberfest/Hotel_Unterkunkft/100158/04camping.html# (der zweite von oben)
in Betracht auf die Grillparty beim Radsport Rösch wäre dieser Platz geradezu ideal, auch zum Hauptbahnhof ist es nicht wirklich weit! Wer "wild" parken möchte kann das natürlich tun, aber eben auf eigene Gefahr! 

Wenn es von der personenzahl ausgeht wäre es natürlich auch super wenn es möglich wäre ausschliesslich mit dem auto nach garmisch zu fahren! Aber das lässt sich wohl erst direkt an diesem tag klären! Generell halt ich den treffpunkt bahnhof in Garmisch für recht geeignet, er liegt zentral und einen Bahnhof findet man eigentlich immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (9. April 2006)

So das Hostel ist nun fÃ¼r die 8 Personen die bezahlt haben gebucht:

Reservierung beendet. Sie haben Folgendes gebucht:
Unterkunft: 	4 you mÃ¼nchen
Adresse: 	Hirtenstrasse 18
80335
Munich
Germany
Telefon: 	089-55216617
E-mail: 	[email protected]
Internetadresse: 	www.the4you.de
Ankunft: 	25-May-2006 / 15:00h
Anzahl der Ãbernachtungen: 	2
gebuchte Zimmer: 	8 beds in a Large shared dorm - Mixed
Gesamtbetrag: 	296.00 EUR
BuchungsgebÃ¼hr: 	1.00 EUR
Dieser Betrag wurde von WorldHostelGuide.com von Ihrer Kreditkarte abgebucht.
Wegbeschreibung: 	Mitten in der Stadt, nur 200 Meter vom Hauptbahnhof Alle Preise sind inkl. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼cksbuffet im JugendgÃ¤stehaus

Die gesamtkosten belaufen sich auf 37â¬ pro person fÃ¼r beide Ãbernachtungen inclusive FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck! Der Gesamtbetrag von 296â¬ wird nÃ¤chten Monat von meiner Kreditkarte abgebucht, da wÃ¤re es mir natÃ¼rlich sehr recht wenn ich das geld baldmÃ¶glich von euch bekommen wÃ¼rde! Da ihr alle schon 20â¬ anzahlung geleistet habt, wÃ¤ren das dann noch 17â¬ pro person auf das Ã¼bliche konto:

Mathias Hanisch
KTO: 660303057
BLZ: 70020270
Hypovereinsbank MÃ¼nchen

Vielen dank nochmal an alle teilnehmer und fÃ¼r eure zuverlÃ¤ssigkeit und euer vertrauen!
Gruss meth3434


----------



## s.d (9. April 2006)

Danke an die Organisatoren für eure Bemühungen. Wird sicher ein super Wochenende


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2006)

Des hört sich ja alles richtig gut an. 
Danke und respekt an die Planer 

G.


----------



## iNSANE! (9. April 2006)

Ich freu mich auch schon! Wird ne tolle Sache.


----------



## meth3434 (18. April 2006)

Hier nochmal ein kleines update bezüglich der Unterkunft.
Dieser Post bezieht sich eigentlich nur auf folgende Mitglieder:

Numinisflo (+1 Person)
Jendo (+2 Personen)
s.d.
Sawa
Xexano

Die Übernachtung kostet für alle 8 Personen für die 2 Nächte 296, das macht 37 pro Person! da ihr ja alle schon 20 angezahlt habt, bleiben noch 17 pro person übrig! 
Wir machen das nun folgendermassen: 
Ich gebe dem Hostel im Voraus die 160 Anzahlung in Bar und ihr begleicht die 17 restbetrag während eures aufenthalts! 

p.s.: diese nachricht gilt nicht für s.d., der hat den Betrag bereits komplett entrichtet! Vielen dank! 

Ich hoffe dieser Regelung ist auch in eurem sinne!
Bald gibts wieder updates
stay tuned


----------



## Sawa (18. April 2006)

Na dann schau mal auf deinen Kontoauszug 

Grizzlies

Sawa


----------



## meth3434 (18. April 2006)

ok dann bist du der noch nicht zugeordnete betrag;-)! sorry, meine bank ist da nicht die schnellste! damit bist du natürlich auch von der zahlung komplett befreit! danke!


----------



## numinisflo (19. April 2006)

Alles klar Meth, danke, dass du den Betrag vorstreckst. Gibt es schon wieder irgendwelche Neuigkeiten?

FLO


----------



## el Lingo (19. April 2006)

da ich nicht komme, sehe ich einen von euch in willingen beim festival?
(darf ich den thread jetzt dafür missbrauchen???)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (20. April 2006)

@Meth: Die Überweisung ist bis Mo. nächster Woche aufm Konto, okay?

Kann immo schlecht, heute ist mein 18. Geb. und die Tage danach sind auch schon voll, so dass ich jetzt net so schnell alles auf die Reihe kriege...

Ich hoffe, dass es nicht allzu schlimm ist...


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. April 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> @Meth: Die Überweisung ist bis Mo. nächster Woche aufm Konto, okay?
> 
> Kann immo schlecht, heute ist mein 18. Geb. und die Tage danach sind auch schon voll, so dass ich jetzt net so schnell alles auf die Reihe kriege...
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass es nicht allzu schlimm ist...



..Happy Birthday!!! Aber warum sitz du an deinem Geburtstag vor dem Computer? Ab mit dir auf die Piste...

enjoy!!


----------



## Xexano (20. April 2006)

Weil ich noch kurz vor dem Schlafengehen Mails checken wollte... bin leider etwas abgedriftet 

Und Danke!


----------



## iNSANE! (20. April 2006)

Alles gute auch von mir!


----------



## numinisflo (20. April 2006)

Cumpleanos filiz auch von mir! Hau rein an deinem Geburtstag, lass krachen!!!

FLO


----------



## Jendo (20. April 2006)

Alles Gute zum 18. auch von mir. Genieße deine Volljährigkeit und lass Dich gut Beschenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (20. April 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> @Meth: Die Überweisung ist bis Mo. nächster Woche aufm Konto, okay?
> 
> Kann immo schlecht, heute ist mein 18. Geb. und die Tage danach sind auch schon voll, so dass ich jetzt net so schnell alles auf die Reihe kriege...
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass es nicht allzu schlimm ist...



Die anzahlung hast du ja eh schon geleistet und den restbetrag gleich ihr persöhnlich mit dem hotel ab. insofern brauchst nix mehr zu überweisen;-)

Alles gute zum geburtstag und feier schön! 
Der 20. scheint ein beliebter geburtstag zu sein, du bist der 4. den ich kenne der heute hat!


----------



## s.d (20. April 2006)

auch von mir alles Gute  und endlich kann ich diesen smiley mal verwenden


----------



## Tim Simmons (20. April 2006)

herzlichen glückwunsch...wünsche dir eine schöne saison


----------



## Redking (21. April 2006)

Hallo,
da ich im Moment noch nicht weiß wie es weiter geht,
sage ich mein kommen ab. 
Trotzdem danke an *meth3434* und i*NSANE!* für ihre Organisation.
Es war zwar nur kurz das ich zu den Rockyfahrern dazugehört habe.
Auf jedenfall habe ich mich hier wohl gefühlt unter so vielen Gleichgesinnten!
Ob ich das Switch irgendwann weiter rocken kann, hängt von den Threapievorschlägen des Arzt ab und ob ich mir leisten kanne in ungenutztes Rocky rumstehen zu haben.

Feel the ride
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## s.d (21. April 2006)

Das hört sich ja schlimm an gute Besserung


----------



## iNSANE! (21. April 2006)

Ach Du meine Güte - das tut mir sehr Leid! Meine allerbesten Genesungswünsche!
Wirklich schade dass Du nicht beim Treffen dabei sein kannst.


----------



## Xexano (21. April 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Die anzahlung hast du ja eh schon geleistet und den restbetrag gleich ihr persöhnlich mit dem hotel ab. insofern brauchst nix mehr zu überweisen;-)
> 
> Alles gute zum geburtstag und feier schön!
> Der 20. scheint ein beliebter geburtstag zu sein, du bist der 4. den ich kenne der heute hat!



Nein, nicht am 20. April, sondern am 19. April habe ich Geburtstag (gehabt).  
Und hey, das ist gut, dass ich nichts mehr Überweisen muss... dann kriegste den Restbetrag im Youth-Hostel, okay?

Und nochmal ein "Danke" an alle!

@Redking: Nochmal ein dickes "Gute Besserung" von mir. Und ich halte dir die Daumen! Ich hoffe, dass das schnell wieder in Ordnung geht!


----------



## numinisflo (21. April 2006)

Klaus - auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung an dich! Wie ich deiner Signatur entnehme, handelt es sich um einen Bandscheibenvorfall. Da kann ich absolut mit dir fühlen, ich hatte letztes Jahr ähnliche Probleme. 
Ich hoffe für dich, dass deine Genesung ebenso schnell von statten geht, wie es glücklicherweise bei mir der Fall war! 

Gruß

FLO


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2006)

Von mir auch gute Besserung.
Aber das braucht nicht das Bikeende sein.
Ein Freund hatte auch einen und fährt jetzt wieder ohne Probleme....ist deswegen damals auf Fully umgestiegeen.

G.


----------



## meth3434 (21. April 2006)

hey das tut mir auch ehrlich leid für dich, auch von meiner seite gute besserung und eine schnelle Gesundung! 

Das muss wirklich nicht das Ende deiner Bikekarriere sein, ich hoffe das wird bald wieder gut sein!
gruss mathew


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (21. April 2006)

Danke an alle.  

Stimmt das einzige was zur Zeit am wenigsten weh tut ist auf dem Rad sitzen.
Okay ein Stuhl ist auch nicht schlechter. 
Wenn's bis dahin besser ist komm ich vielleicht doch noch. 
Das droppen wird aber wohl tabu sein für mich.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. April 2006)

Ja, man muss ja nicht unbedingt droppen um auf dem Bike Spaß zu haben! Schön entspannte lockere Freeride-touren sind doch auch sehr prickelnd..  Da bekommt man wenigstens mehr von der Umgebung und der Natur mit!  

Von mir aber auch gute Besserung!


----------



## chaecker (27. April 2006)

Mit Neid verfolge ich seit Beginn an diesen Thread und würde liebend gerne dabei sein. "Leider" ist mein Rocky mit mir in dieser Zeit auf Korsika und erbitte nun Neid von euch. Auf jeden Fall euch allen viel Spass und ich hoffe auf ein zweites Treffen  .


----------



## clemson (27. April 2006)

chaecker schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Neid verfolge ich seit Beginn an diesen Thread und würde liebend gerne dabei sein. "Leider" ist mein Rocky mit mir in dieser Zeit auf Korsika und erbitte nun Neid von euch. Auf jeden Fall euch allen viel Spass und ich hoffe auf ein zweites Treffen  .



Servus bin auch auf Korsika vom 28.5 an vorher Finale Ligurien
Wo biste auf Korsika....???


----------



## meth3434 (29. April 2006)

So liebe Community, hier gibt es nochmal ein Update zum Rocky Meeting!

Langsam wird es ernst! Nur noch 27 tage und dann ist es endlich soweit!

Das Programm hat sich soweit nicht gross verändert, nur ein paar details noch:
Ihr könnt eure Bikes während den beiden Nächten die ihr in München seid, beim Radsport Rösch unterstellen daumen: ) allerdings wird gebeten dass ihr die Bikes am Sonntag (dem Abreisetag) zwischen 10-12 im Shop abholt! Der liebe ride-UnLTD macht seinen Laden extra für euch auf und fährt am selben Tag noch an den Gardasee also seid bitte so fair und bringt ihn nicht in Zeitdruck! Also die Bikes bitte bis spätestens 12uhr Am Sonntag Beim Radsport Rösch abholen!

Laut mtb-news.de und der offiziellen seite des Bikeparks Oberammergau wird dieser erst ende Mai anfang Juni eröffnet! Wir werden schnellstmöglich mit den Betreibern in Kontakt treten und infos einholen ob wir an dem Wochenende an dem Das meeting stattfindet dort fahren können oder nicht! Sollten wir den Park an diesem Tag tatsächlich nicht nutzen können, werden dwir schnellstmöglich eine Alternative suchen und diese dann natürlich hier bekannt geben! Seit versichter wir bemühen uns um adäquaten ersatz sollte es nicht klappen!

und noch ein thema: Wie ihr ja schon wisst erhalten wir von BA, in zusammenarbeit mit dem Radsport Rösch, Rocky Mountain testbikes! Es werden wohl vor allem Testbikes der Gravity Sorte (New Slayer, Switch, RMX) vorhanden sein! Sollte jemand ein bestimmtes bike unbedingt an diesem Wochenende testen wollen, kann er das gern kund tun und wenn er glück hat steht das bike dann zur verfügung! Natürlich können wir nichts versprechen, aber mit ein bisschen glück könnt ihr dann eine Runde auf eurem zukünftigen Traumrad drehen! Die Testbikes können (leider) nicht mit in den Bikepark oder auf die Tour mitgenommen werden! Wir hoffen dass jedem klar ist warum das nicht möglich ist, die Haftungsfrage ist einfach zu riskant! Die Räder stehen aber jedem zu freien Verfügung (gegen Ausweis und natürlich nur mit mit protection!!!) um damit am Freitag und am Samstag zu fahren! Auch die leute die kein Bike haben (@jendo: für deine 2 kumpels) stehen dann alternativen für die city-runde am Freitag zu Verfügung! 

Am Abend des Samstags wird es dann das Versprochene Grillfest nach boarischer Art ;-) im Hof des Radsport Rösch geben, für Bier und grillgut wird gesorgt und wir brauchen uns nach dem Bikepark einfach dort niederzulassen und den abend geniessen! thnx! 

Meine teilnehmerliste sieht derzeit wie folgt aus: 


Mario 
All Mountain
Flo
Alex
Jendo
1.Freund Jendo
2.Freund Jendo
s.d.
Xexano
Sawa
Bike-it-easy 
1.Freund Bike-it-easy
Neikless
Martin6890
Archimedes
LB Jörg 
Und natürlich die 2 Organisatoren;-)!

Wobei die Grün eingefärbten Leute im www.the4you.de übernachten und auch schon die Anzahlung (Teilweise auch schon den Gesamtbetrag) entrichtet haben! Von den Restlichen Leuten habe weiss ich soweit dass sie andere Übernachtungsmöglichkeit gefunden haben! Für die unter euch die mit einem Camper kommen gibt es entweder die möglichkeit diesen "wild" abzustellen (natürlich auf eigenes Risiko, das sieht die Polizei nicht gern) oder an einem Campingplatz in Talkirchen (ungefähr 2 kilometer entfernt vom Radsport Rösch)! Hier der Link:http://www.muenchen.de/Tourismus/Oktoberfest/Hotel_Unterkunkft/100158/04camping.html

München Thalkirchen
Zentralländstr. 49
81379 München
Kontakt
Tel.: 089/7 23 17 07
Fax: 089/7 24 31 77

Sollte jemand merken dass er auf der Liste fehlt, aber zum Treffen kommt soll er bitte laut schreien und einfach kurz hier in den Thread posten dass er kommt! Vor allem Leute die noch nicht genau wissen ob sie kommen können, dürfen sich aufgefordert fühlen hier zu berichten ob sie es schaffen oder nicht (soederbohm, tim simmons, redking, Carbonator,Dr.hannibal, Flowjoe22,Garfieldzzz,MtSports, P3killa, Rockymo,xtrler etc)! Viele (nicht alle!) haben damals bei der Poll mit "ja ich komme" gestimmt und sich seit dem nicht mehr gemeldet, bitte dies unbedingt tun!

Und noch etwas: Ihr kennt jemanden der genauso verrückt ist wie ihr und Ein rocky fährt? Ihr habt einen Rocky shop bei euch in der Nähe und wollt Leute anwerben auch zum treffen zu kommen? Dann nur zu! Macht Werbung erzählt es rum, druck flugblätter... ok ok ich beruhige mich wieder! Kurzum: bringt mit wen ihr wollt umso mehr umso besser! Wir freuen uns über jeden teilnehmer! Einfach kurz per PM bescheid sagen wer kommt und ob er noch eine Unterkunft braucht! 

Für alle Fragen und Anregungen stehen wir immer zu verfügung! 
greets 
Felix&Mathew (freuen sich schon wie Schnitzel!)


----------



## Jendo (29. April 2006)

Das klingt ja schon sehr gut Mathew,
Ich hab noch einen Biker Kollegen aus meinem Studienort gefragt ob er mitkommt... Wird sich aber bei ihm sicherlich erst kurzfristig ergeben ob er da kann oder nicht. Danke das ihr noch 2Bikes organisiert habt, eins dürft eigentlich auch reichen, da ich ja meine zwei Rockys mitnehme. Falls der 3.Mann mitkommt, hat er ein Bike dabei, also kein Stress machen zwecks noch ein Bike auftreiben. Ich schätze ja das das 4You noch ein Zimmer dann frei haben wird, falls...!

Wir haben eventuell Überlegt schon am Donnerstag anzureisen, da es ja ein Feiertag ist . Aber die Uni weigert sich bis jetzt die Kamera Ausrüstung schon Mittwoch/Donnerstag für uns bereitzustellen und dann noch das ganze WE zuverleihen. Ich werd diese Woche nochmal ein Telefonat mit dem Verleih Kasper führen und hoffen, das es eine positive Nachricht geben wird, sodas wir etwas mehr vom Wochenende haben.
Sobald es Neuigkeiten gibt meld ich mich.
Gruß Jendo


----------



## neikless (29. April 2006)

auf der startseite von mtb-news.de kann man lesen das oberammergau erst
im juni aufmacht wie wird das dann beim rocky treffen ????


----------



## meth3434 (30. April 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut mtb-news.de und der offiziellen seite des Bikeparks Oberammergau wird dieser erst ende Mai anfang Juni eröffnet! Wir werden schnellstmöglich mit den Betreibern in Kontakt treten und infos einholen ob wir an dem Wochenende an dem Das meeting stattfindet dort fahren können oder nicht! Sollten wir den Park an diesem Tag tatsächlich nicht nutzen können, werden dwir schnellstmöglich eine Alternative suchen und diese dann natürlich hier bekannt geben! Seit versichter wir bemühen uns um adäquaten ersatz sollte es nicht klappen!




wie gesagt wir klären das mit den betreibern und dann schauen wir weiter! sollten sie tatsächlich den park erst verspätet öffnen, lassen wir uns natürlich schnellstmöglich etwas einfallen! Ich denke der Geiskopf wird dann wohl die naheliegenste alternative sein, aber das wird sich zeigen...


----------



## Jendo (30. April 2006)

aber auch ne richtig derbe Alternativ :freu:
Gruß zum Sonntag, JEndo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (30. April 2006)

ich finde den geiskopf nicht so prickelnd aber mal sehen was sich noch tut


----------



## neikless (1. Mai 2006)

also wenn das nicht klappt mit o´gau und geiskopf ist keine alternative für
mich werde ich mir ersthaft überlegen müssen ob es sich für mich lohnt
soll keine kritik sein aber die weite anfahrt und so ...
dann fahre ich vielleicht dieses (lange) woe nach winterberg oder so !
wäre schade da ich mich sehr auf das treffen und den tag in o´gau gefreut habe  we will see ...


----------



## Jendo (1. Mai 2006)

was hast du gegen Bmais? und wie weit musst du denn fahren?
Gruß Robert


----------



## meth3434 (1. Mai 2006)

@neikless: also ich habe gerade eine email von den betreibern des bikeparks oberammergau erhalten dass sie wahrscheinlich den park tatsächlich erst eine woche später öffnen könne, da im oberen streckenteil bis vor kurzem noch schnee lag und das den zustand der strecke start verschlechtert hat! ich habe gleich gefragt ob sie den park nicht ein blödes we früher öffnen könnten udn warte nun auf antwort!
Selbstverständlich würden wir auch am allerliebsten nach oberammergau fahren, aber wenn das nicht geht können wir leider nichts daran machen! Mir fällt kein park ein der näher als der geiskopf an münchen dran ist und glaub mir neikless es ist nicht unsere erste wahl an den geiskopf zu fahren, das bringt unsere ganze planung komplett durcheinander! 
Mir persöhnlich täte es sehr leid wenn du dich dazu entscheiden würdest nicht zu kommen, nur weil wir in einen anderen park fahren! sicher ist der samstag mit dem trip das highlight des ganzen treffens aber im grossen und ganzen ging es eher um das erlebnis rocky-community als das erlebnis bikepark, das kann man nämlich im gegensatz zum ersten jederzeit und ganz alleine haben....


----------



## neikless (1. Mai 2006)

ja klar mir würde es auch sehr leid tun aber es besteht ja auch noch eine chance und außerdem die option sich der tour anzuschließen dann könnte
ich sicher auch meine freundin begeistern die tour findet doch im bereich
gap statt oder da ich dort ohnehin freunde besuchen will deshalb wäre o´gau
einfach perfekt als location ... ich war letzen sommer in b.mais (geißkopf)
hatte zuvor eigentlich nur gutes gehört war dann aber etwas entäuscht 
vor allem vom zustand der trail und die northshore waren hammer a.a. kaputt und überall nägel und so ... im vergleich zu winterberg (formel eins)
war das ein kettcar spielplatz (wow kettcar muss ich auch mal wieder fahren)
also jungs hoffe das beste ...


----------



## meth3434 (1. Mai 2006)

das ist der aktuelle stand der dinge, wir werden natürlich alles versuchen damit wir nach oberammergau können! Sobald wir mehr wissen wisst auch ihr es:

Hallo Mathias,

 vielen Dank für Dein Lob, wir hoffen natürlich, daß wir die Erwartungen erfüllen können und geben unsere Bestes hinsichtlich des Eröffnungstermins.

Klar werden wir versuchen eine Woche früher aufzumachen, jedoch können wir es hier einfach nicht versprechen.

Aber: Wenn uns das Wetter lässt und dann wirklich alles glatt läuft, sollte es auch schon am letzten Maiwochenende möglich seinJ

Wie gesagt, das Problem liegt im obersten Streckenbereich, der Schnee blockiert uns noch die komplette Zufahrt. Dadurch ist uns ein Materialtransport, der dringend noch nötig ist, unmöglich.

Wir geben unser Bestes und werden uns Ende nächster Woche nochmal bei Dir melden. Hoffe, das ist nicht zu spät für Euch.

Viele Grüße,

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (1. Mai 2006)

Danke soweit für die Infos Meth - wobei es mir persönlich relativ egal ist, wo wir biken gehen, ich freue mich einfach, die ganze Rocky-Meute kennenzulernen und wiederzusehen!

Gruß
FLO


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Mai 2006)

Dem Schliesse ich mich an.
Freu mich drauf so viele edle Bikes zu Gesicht zu bekommen und die ganzen bikeverrückten Gleichgesinnten kennenzulernen.
Felix und Meth, saubere Arbeit soweit, ich freu mich schon auf die Gaudi 

Alex


----------



## bike-it-easy (2. Mai 2006)

So sehe ich das auch !! Großer Daumen für die Organisatoren  - und lasst euch nicht entmutigen.

Und selbst wenn's Bindfäden regnet und keiner in den Bikepark kommt (will) , fahren wir halt nach Garmisch und laufen bei Bike Action ein, natürlich zum Fachsimpeln  

Ist so, wie meine beiden Vorredner schon sagten: Bikepark kann ich immer, Rockytreffen halt nicht. Also locker bleiben, oder wie euer Kaiser sagt: Schau'n mer mal.

In diesem Sinne

bike-it-easy


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2006)

Gute Einstellung Jungs! Ich denke das wird schon alles. Bisschen Adventure Spirit muss man in unserem Sport schon haben!
Gruss, Felix


----------



## Jendo (2. Mai 2006)

Ich hätte hier auch noch NVA Restbestände rumliegen. Ich nehm einfach die Kiste mit den Handgranaten mit und dann machen wir uns selber ein Loch zum jumpen...


----------



## el Lingo (3. Mai 2006)

ah, ihr denkt also an den bombenkrater? da könnt ihr sicher ne menge spass haben!!!


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Mai 2006)

BKM? Kaum ein Tagfuellendes Programm. Aber zur Not mit einer Tout gut zu verbinden. Na wie gesagt - "Des werd schon!"


----------



## el Lingo (3. Mai 2006)

ein tag an einem dirtspot kann schnell vergehen, vor allem, wenn man an neuen tricks feilt...


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Mai 2006)

Es sei denn man WILL gar nicht an Dirt Tricks feilen...


----------



## el Lingo (3. Mai 2006)

Stimmt schon, aber ich finde, als echter Freerider sollte man von allem etwas können. Sowohl auf ne Mauer rauf springen, auf ihr fahren und am Ende auch wieder elegant runter. Und wenn mal ein schöner Sprung im weg ist, dann darf man auch in der Luft ne gute Figur machen. 
dann kann man wirklich "free" riden... 
oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (3. Mai 2006)

Ja, ich denke Du irrst. Aber ich will diese Diskussion jetzt nicht hier austragen.
Nein, eigentlich will das GAR nicht. Also - jeder wie er mag - DAS ist free.


----------



## soederbohm (3. Mai 2006)

@Felix
Zustimmung!
Ansonsten wär der Begriff FREEriden irgendwie unangebracht. Soll doch jeder Riden, wies ihm gefällt.

Gruß
Martin

PS: Bald kommt es, bald......


----------



## Jendo (3. Mai 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten wär der Begriff FREEriden irgendwie unangebracht. Soll doch jeder Riden, wies ihm gefällt....


...Und wie er kann! Letztendlich verbindet uns doch Alle das eine Hobby oder eher die eine Krankheit: MTB!
Jendo


----------



## el Lingo (3. Mai 2006)

na gut! aber dann ist auch der, der mit seinem dicken und teuren bike nur eine runde durch den wald fährt, weil er es nicht besser kann, ein freerider.


----------



## Jendo (4. Mai 2006)

So, die Sachsen werden wahrscheinlich schon Donnerstag anreisen um München zu entern! Wir haben die Kamera Freigabe der Uni schon ab Mittwoch Mittag. Gibt es da irgendwelche Probleme zwecks 4You Reservierung oder reicht es wenn  wir dann einfach da vor dem Häuschen stehen?!?
Gruß, Robert


----------



## meth3434 (4. Mai 2006)

ich denke das dürfte kein problem sein aber ich schreibe da nochmal eine email an die und "kündige" euch an! wenn ihr schon früher nach münchen kommt können wir ja vielleicht schon donnerstag ne runde drehen!
und bitte keine diskussionen über freeriden in einem thread der leute informieren soll! danke! (und bloss keine antwort hirauf wegen dem thema schreiben!!!!)


----------



## Jendo (4. Mai 2006)

Klar können wir am Donnerstag noch was unternehemen. Müssen halt schauen was mit meinen Jungs geht und wann wir ankommen...
Aber das hat ja "leider" noch Zeit.
GRuß Robert


----------



## julian46 (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Jungs,
wenn es arbeitstechnisch rausgeht bin ich auch mit dabei. 
Gehör zur nicht Rocky fahrenden Bikeparkfraktion. Hab aber im Gym paar Jahr Französisch gehabt= Canada=Rocky . 
Sag noch rechtzeitig Bescheid ob es auch klappt. Wird schon werden. 
Ciao Julian.


----------



## soederbohm (5. Mai 2006)

julian46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab aber im Gym paar Jahr Französisch gehabt= Canada=Rocky



Wat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTsports (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Meth3434 ,

werde wahrscheinlich leider nur am Samstag mit auf die Tour gehen können , da ich abends auf meine Kid´s aufpassen darf .  
Hoffe ihr plant für nächstes Jahr wieder ein RM Treffen und das ich da dann mehr Zeit haben werde .  

Gruß Markus




			
				meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> So liebe Community, hier gibt es nochmal ein Update zum Rocky Meeting!
> 
> Langsam wird es ernst! Nur noch 27 tage und dann ist es endlich soweit!
> 
> ...


----------



## Xexano (8. Mai 2006)

SlayerUnldt schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt schon, aber ich finde, als echter Freerider sollte man von allem etwas können. Sowohl auf ne Mauer rauf springen, auf ihr fahren und am Ende auch wieder elegant runter. Und wenn mal ein schöner Sprung im weg ist, dann darf man auch in der Luft ne gute Figur machen.
> dann kann man wirklich "free" riden...
> oder irre ich mich da?




Äääh... hatten wir nicht irgendwann mal gesagt, dass auch Leute mit wenig Skills kommen können?

Ansonsten... ... oh ********...


----------



## Jendo (8. Mai 2006)

keine Angst! Das wird ein lustiges Treffen. Hier geht es doch um Fun und endlich die ganze RM Comunity kennenzulernen. Und jeder kann und sollte fahren wie er es kann, also lasst uns ein erlebnis reiches Wochenende in München verbringen.

Gibt es eigentlich einen Schlechtwetterplan (außer Rocky Logos tattoowieren)?


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Mai 2006)

Die Debatte ist schon ad acta gelegt. JEDER kann erscheinen. Kommen natuerlich auch :LOL:


----------



## soederbohm (8. Mai 2006)

Sers zusammen,

also so wies ausschaut werd ich am Treffen wohl nicht dabei sein.   Zudem wird mein Slayer bis dahin wohl eh nicht fertig sein sondern erst im Laufe des Sommers.

Bin genau an dem WE mit der Bergwacht zum Klettern in Istrien und kann das nicht ausfallen lassen.

ABER: Sollte das Wetter in Istrien wider Erwarten total schlecht sein komm ich vielleicht doch noch. Aber das kann ich halt noch nicht sagen. Wartet also nicht auf mich  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## meth3434 (9. Mai 2006)

Also wir stehen weiterhin mit den Betreibern des Bikeparks oberammergau in Verbindung und werden euch wissen lassen ob sie den Park rechtzeitig für uns aufmachen oder nicht!

Als Alternative würde sich zum beispiel der Bikepark Hindelang anbieten! er ist circa eine gute stunde von München entfernt und dürfte sehr interessant für uns sein: http://www.bikepark-hindelang.de/index.htm 

Selbstverständlich würden auch wir lieber nach Oberammergau, aber so haben wir zumindest alternativen wenn es nicht klappen sollte!

@Mt-Sports: Schade dass du nur den einen Tag kommen kannst, aber klar kiddies brauchen zucht und ordnung! Freut mich aber dass du trotzdem auf die tour mitkommst! 

@jendo: nein einen schlechtwetterplan gibt es nicht! es ist Mai da wird es doch verdammtnochmalundzugenäht auch schönes wetter sein! 

@soederbohm: wie schon oft gesagt: schade dass du nicht kommen kannst! Sollte der seltsame fall dass es in kroatien schlecht und hier gut ist, eintreten bist du natürlich ein gern gesehener gast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (9. Mai 2006)

hindelang schau ich mir am woe an werde berichten ! kann zum treffen leider noch nicht zusagen ...


----------



## Xexano (11. Mai 2006)

Irgendwelche News über Oberammergau?

Und: Was für Testbikes stehen da zur Verfügung? Und an welchen Tagen? Ich kann mir nämlich u.a. nicht vorstellen, dass einerm mit nem ausgeliehenden Switch oder RMX dann im Bikepark rumbrettert?

Wahrscheinlich sind die Bikes für die Tour durch München gedacht, oder?

Und ne weitere Frage: WIE groß wird die Tour durch München?


----------



## Jendo (11. Mai 2006)

LeihBikes für den Bikepark gibt es nicht wegen Rechtlichen Gründen, steht eauf einer der vorherigen Thread seiten. Schade eigentlich...
Aber wie es FR SA ausschaut müssen wir mal ein Statement von Meth oder Felix abwarten,
GRuß Robert


----------



## Xexano (11. Mai 2006)

Ah, stimmt, stimmt... ich war bissl blind, sorry!


> und noch ein thema: Wie ihr ja schon wisst erhalten wir von BA, in zusammenarbeit mit dem Radsport Rösch, Rocky Mountain testbikes! Es werden wohl vor allem Testbikes der Gravity Sorte (New Slayer, Switch, RMX) vorhanden sein! Sollte jemand ein bestimmtes bike unbedingt an diesem Wochenende testen wollen, kann er das gern kund tun und wenn er glück hat steht das bike dann zur verfügung! Natürlich können wir nichts versprechen, aber mit ein bisschen glück könnt ihr dann eine Runde auf eurem zukünftigen Traumrad drehen! Die Testbikes können (leider) nicht mit in den Bikepark oder auf die Tour mitgenommen werden! Wir hoffen dass jedem klar ist warum das nicht möglich ist, die Haftungsfrage ist einfach zu riskant! Die Räder stehen aber jedem zu freien Verfügung (gegen Ausweis und natürlich nur mit mit protection!!!) um damit am Freitag und am Samstag zu fahren! Auch die leute die kein Bike haben (@jendo: für deine 2 kumpels) stehen dann alternativen für die city-runde am Freitag zu Verfügung!



Hm... aber man kann mit den Testbikes am Fr und Sa durch München fahren, richtig? Oder ist damit gemeint: Man darf es nur mal "eine Strasse hoch- und runterfahren vor dem Bikeladen"? 

Ich habe nämlich richtig Bock, das Flow und den Slayer mal probezufahren...


----------



## Jendo (11. Mai 2006)

Also Team Saxonia kommt definitiv nur zu dritt (jendo plus Kollega della Filmcrew)!
@ Meth und Felix: Habt ihr euch schon was lustiges für Donnerstag Nachmittag/Abend Überlegt? Ihr könnt mir ja mal ne Handy Nummer per PM schicken, damit wir dann bescheid geben können wann wo und wie. Schließlich müssen wir Männertag feiern 
Gruß, Robert


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Mai 2006)

Hi Jungs - wie es aussieht (das ist zumindest MEIN letzter Stand) ist O-Gau wohl nicht zu haben. Bleibt Lengries. www.bikepark-lengries.com Sicher auch gut, und sehr nah.
Was die Testbikes angeht - dass muss ich mal mit Mario besprechen.
Fuer Donnerstag Abend muss ich zumindest meine Wenigkeit Aussen vor lassen - ich muss fuer die Uni lernen. Gruss, Felix


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (12. Mai 2006)

der link funzt bei mir nicht ist denn lenggries schon offen ?


----------



## Jendo (12. Mai 2006)

http://www.bikepark-lenggries.com/ Ja, lasst euch mal was einfallen wegen dem Bikepark... Wie gesagt, Bmais ist auch nicht so weit entfernt!
Aber euch wird da schon was geeignetes Einfallen.
Morgen,
 Robert


----------



## meth3434 (12. Mai 2006)

dann wollen wir euch mal wieder auf den neuesten stand bringen:

Oberammergau hat definitiv geschlossen und wird es nicht schaffen vor dem 6. juni zu öffnen! 
Das Selbe schicksal wird wohl auch Lenggries ereilen... Durch den harten Winter haben die Parks alle Probleme mit den Strecken und auch sonst läuft bei denen nicht alles rund. Beim einen fehlen die Liftaufhänger für die Bikes, beim anderen hat der TÜV keine Zeit die Strecken abzunehmen...
Gut genug gemeckert! Wir haben ein echtes Problem mit dem Thema Bikepark! Ich werde nächste Woche zwar nochmal mit dem (sehr freundlichen) betreiber des Bikeparks Lenggries telefonieren und er sagt mir definitiv ob wir dort riden können oder nicht! 
Es gibt nun 2 Alternativen: 
Das hier ist die eine http://www.bikepark-hindelang.de/index.htm ! Hindelang ist kein besonders anspruchsvoller park, aber dafür gibt es einen guten lift und die preise sind sehr moderat! Der Park hat allerdings einen gewaltigen Nachteil: er liegt fast 3 stunden mit der Bahn und 2 1/2 stunden mit dem Auto entfernt.... das wirft unsere gesamte Planung über den Haufen und macht uns am Ende eine Menge stress! Da wir ja bis um circa 7 uhr wieder bei der Grillparty sein müssen, wird das sehr eng! Ausserdem würden wir 5 Stunden im Zug verbringen...

Die zweite Alternative ist eben der geiskopf www.Bikepark.net ! 
Der ist nicht viel Näher, aber: es gibt eine perfekt ausgebaute Autobahn die IMMER leer ist (wer mal dort war weiss was ich meine) und man kann ihn in 1 1/2 stunden erreichen! Es gibt eine neue Strecke am Geiskopf, einen sehr schick aussehenden Freeride! Allerdings müsste man zum Geiskopf mit Autos fahren, da der Park recht versteckt am Berg liegt wo keine Bahn hinfährt! Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe haben wir derzeit 4 Autos: Jendo, Flo, Felix (?), meines und vielleicht noch den Neikless! Damit sollten wir eigentlich alle dort hinbekommen!

Mein Persöhnliches Votum fällt für den Geiskopf! Ich hoffe wir stossen damit niemanden vor den Kopf (zwinker: neikless)! Wir würden selbst auch lieber nach Lenggries fahren wo wir in 60 minuten wären, aber das liegt leider nicht in unserer macht! 

Die Testbikes wird es voraussichtlich am Freitag und Samstag zum entleichen geben! In den Park darf man damit wie gesagt leider nicht, das wäre von der Haftung her einfach nicht zu machen! Ihr dürft die Bikes sicher auch mehr als nur 300m bewegen! 

So dann sagt mal was ihr denkt...

Ich fände es sehr schade wenn leute nur wegen der Wahl des Parks nicht kommen würden, es geht ja um mehr als einen simplen besuch im Bikepark


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Mai 2006)

...und was aktuelles zur Rocky-Tour.

Die Reintalangerhütte, die "Endhaltestelle" unserer Tour durchs Reintal hat 2006 ab den 20. Mai geöffnet.

Da der Hüttenwirt Charlie Wehrle ja seine Hütte mit seiner Motocrossmaschine versorgt, gehe ich davon aus das der Weg mit dem MTB problemlos zu befahren ist.

Wir werden vermutlich schon noch Schnee sehen, aber nicht auf den Wegen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (12. Mai 2006)

schnee habe ich aus meinem kopf erstmal für lange zeit gestrichen, unglaublich was der harte winter dieses jahr für spätfolgen hat...

vielen dank nochmal dass du dich da so reinhängst und das für uns organisierst, wir ständen ganz schön dumm da ohne dich all-mountain!


----------



## Jendo (12. Mai 2006)

Ich freue mich auf Bmais. Mal schauen was sie so geändert haben, seitdem ihc das letzte mal da war.
Wir sollten vielleicht vorher dringend checken wie wir mit den 4 Autos auch noch die Bikes und equipment einladen. Bei uns sieht es wie folgt aus: 3 Personen bei 4,eventuell, 5 Sitzplätzen. Plus Heckfahrradträger für nur zwei Bikes. Das würde ja niemanden was bringen wenn wir dann im Park ohne Bikes sind...?

Wenn es aber auf diese Alternative hinauslaufen sollt, sagt bitte bescheid, dann könnte ich eventuell noch aus Leipzig einen Dachträger organisieren wo nochmal 2 Räder platz finden...
Aber das müsst ich erstmal mit dem Fahrer und den Besitzern vom Träger klären.
Robert


----------



## neikless (12. Mai 2006)

Hi, 

zum Thema Hindelang findest du hier ein paar pics ... 
Pics:
http://www.henner.progamer-network.d...d=29,9,0,0,1,0

http://www.henner.progamer-network.d...=29,14,0,0,1,0

Video:
http://www.henner.progamer-network.d...dex.php?sommer

Bikepark:
http://www.bikepark-hindelang.de/


also wenn ich komme (50%) dann fahre ich wohl eher nach hindelang
rechnet bitte nicht mit mir als auto/fahrer ! oder schließe mich der tour an
b.mais werde ich definitiv nicht mitkommen ohne jemanden vor den kopf stoßen zu wollen wie gesagt gehts ja nicht erstrangig um den bikepark
wenn ich komme freuen ich mich auf das treffen und werde mich dann für tour oder hindelang entscheiden ...


----------



## Jendo (12. Mai 2006)

Hey Neikless bei mirgehen die Links zu den Bildern und dem Video nicht...
Hauptsache wir sehen Dich beim Treffen. Ist ja deine Entscheidung ob du lieber Tour oder Park willst.
GRuß 
 Robert


----------



## numinisflo (12. Mai 2006)

Meth, für mich ist es, wie ich es gestern abend erklärt habe. Mir persönlich ist die Wahl des Bikeparks relativ zweitrangig. Wenn wir aber den Samstag insgesamt über 6 Stunden im Zug sitzen (soweit die Bahn in der Lage ist, Fahrplanversprechungen zu erfüllen....), nur um nach Hindelang zu fahren, wird das sicher nichts mit Grillparty o. ä. .  
Theoretisch könnte ich ja auch die geniale Tour vom Tom fahren, aber ich habe mich auf Bikepark mit euch festgelegt.
Ein weiteres Argument für die "Unwichtigkeit" der Wahl des Bikeparks ist für mich auch dieses: In den Park kann jeder von uns theoretisch jedes Wochenende - aber die ganze Rocky Community sehen geht wohl nur einmal im Jahr!!!

Und Robert - keine Angst, der Männerdonnerstag wird gebührend gefeiert werden. Die angesprochenen Tassenskills....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## numinisflo (12. Mai 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Neikless bei mirgehen die Links zu den Bildern und dem Video nicht...
> Hauptsache wir sehen Dich beim Treffen. Ist ja deine Entscheidung ob du lieber Tour oder Park willst.
> GRuß
> Robert




Ich habe zwar keinen Plan von Computern, aber der Kollege der neben mir sitzt hat es hinbekommen.
Hier der Link, den neikless zum Bikepark Hindelang gepostet hat.

http://www.henner.progamer-network.de/videos/bikeprojekt_allgaeu_2005.wmv

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Xexano (13. Mai 2006)

Also ich würde für den Geiskopf votieren. 1 1/2 h bzw. 3 h Auto klingen besser als 6 h Bahn. 
Das mit dem Auto muss ich erst nochmal abklären, da ich nicht alleine nach München komme. Meine Eltern machen auch spontan Urlaub dort und könnten evntl. das Auto gebrauchen. Also ich kann dazu erst später mein Statement geben.


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Mai 2006)

Ich moechte nun mal etwas schreiben was mir schon laenger unter den Nageln brennt.

Zuersteinmal wollte ich sagen dass ich es schoen finde wie flexibel ihr seid und dass ihr so zahlreich kommt.
Dass es immer Probleme geben kann, die aber nicht in unserer Macht (oder von Irgendeinem Menschen) liegen ist klar. Als wir vor Monaten den Termin klar gemacht haben, war nicht abzusehen dass es so extrem sein wuerde dass die Parks erst Anfang Juni aufmachen. Aber was haetten wir machen sollen? Der Termin musste zeitig und fest geklaert werden - ich denke jeder erinnert sich an das Theater.
Ich denke der Bikepark ist Spass und Bonus, aber letztlich geht es doch hier um das happening, das Zusammen, und die Bikes. Das haben auch fast alle begriffen.
Als letztes wollte ich mal sagen dass bei der ganzen Sache kein Cent Geld im Spiel ist und alle Beteiligten dass neben Schule, Uni und Beruf organisieren und es ist mehr AUfwand als es vll scheint. Deswegen finde ich es in gewisser Weise respektlos wenn dann persoenliche Aversionen gegen einen einzelnen Bikepark zum Argument dagegen werden. Denn im Endeffekt kann ich dann auch nur sagen, wenn solche Allueren gepflegt werden vergeht auch mir der Spass und dann lass mas halt. Ganz einfach. Ist fuer Meth und mich auch weniger Stress.
Dennoch freu ich mich auf das Meeting, auf euch und eure Bikes und nen lustigen Abend.
Denn eines finde ich cool. Die Idee haben mittlerweile schon die NOX, Fusion und Canyon Rider kopiert  Aber nicht so zuenftig wie wir 

|It's just all about riding|

Felix aka iNSANE!


----------



## bike-it-easy (13. Mai 2006)

Moin, moin,

Irgendwie wusste ich schon, dass sowas passiert. Da erklären sich schon mal zwei Leute bereit, was zu Organisieren, geben sich Mühe, und dann wird, sobald die Sache nicht wie geplant verläuft, auch noch rumgezickt. Und zwar von denen, die halt grad nix dazu beigetragen haben. Sorry Leute, dass musste mal gesagt werden. Alles haben wollen, aber nix dafür tun. Und dann noch mosern, wenn die persönliche Befindlichkeit nicht Vollkasko-like bedient wird.
Mir und meinem Spezi ist das grad egal, wo es am Samstag hingeht. Da wir für Parks nix reservieren müssen, ist da auch keine Gefahr, uns festlegen zu müssen. Warum also der Stress? Klären wir am Freitagabend im Biergarten. Und wenns jemand nicht gefällt, kommt er halt nicht mit und macht was anderes. Also locker bleiben.

@ Organisatoren. Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Great job 

Weiter so

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (13. Mai 2006)

@Insane: Wäre jetzt echt schade, wenn ihr die ganze Sache fallen lassen würdet. Ich freue mich schon echt auf diesen Treff. Beim Thema Bikepark habe ich auch relativ wenig Probleme. Wenn am Freitag Abend tatsächlich ein anderer Bikepark genannt wird, okay, dann fahren wir halt eben woanders hin. 

Und nochwas: Das mit dem Auto ist geklärt. Ich kann das Auto für mich nehmen. Und da passt noch ein 2. Bike drauf plus Beifahrer (vielleicht sogar noch 2 weitere in der Hinterbank, jedoch keine weitere Bikes; beim Biketräger passen glaube ich sowieso nur 2 Bikes drauf.).  Ihr müsst mich nur beim Hinfahren und auch Zurückfahren richtig losten. Ich kenne mich da unten net aus.  Plus noch dazu, dass ich erst relativ neu mein Führerschein habe... (also: Der Beifahrer sollte schon Nerven haben!   ).

Und nehmt die Leute, die rumzicken, net ernst.


----------



## meth3434 (13. Mai 2006)

hi,

also erstmal danke für das lob bike-it-easy, tut zwischendrin immer wieder gut;-)!

Das treffen findet definitv statt, gar keine frage, nur ist es (wie ihr schon richtig erkannt habt) recht frustrierend wenn man sich so den A**llerwertesten aufreisst und dann bekommt man viel Kritik um die Ohren gehauen! 
@neikless: das soll hier keine hetzkampagne gegen deine person werden! wenn du dich in Bmais nicht wohl fühlst sei dir das gegönnt und du kannst selbstverständlich frei entscheiden ob du mit fährst oder nicht! wir fänden es eben nur sehr schade wen wir "getrennt" fahren würden denn das ist einfach nicht sinn der sache! 

Also der Felix und ich schauen uns am Montag bischofsmais an und werden dann über streckzustand preise etc. berichten! Autos haben wir mittlerweile genug, vielen dank für die unterstützung eurerseits! Wir fahren natürlich kolonne, so braucht sich keiner sorgen wegen ortskenntnis machen! Wir werden so in den Park fahren dass wir circa um 9 dort sind, das heisst früh aufstehen... aber es lohnt sich! Der geiskopf schliesst um 16:30 und dann fahren wir ganz gemütlich nach hause zur grillparty! Am mittag werden wir ein essen für die Meute im Gipfelrestaurant am geiskopf organisieren, damit uns auch keiner vom fleisch fällt! 

Jungs das wird ein richtig geiles wochenende und wir freuen uns schon jetzt wie schnitzel auf euch! 
Ich kläre das morgen ob man bei dem 4you auch parken kann und ob man vielleicht auch dort die bikes abgesperrt und sicher unterbrigen kann, das würde vieles erleichtern... 

have a nice weekend
meth+trooper da don


----------



## numinisflo (14. Mai 2006)

*Auch von uns ein dickes Dankeschön an Mathias und Felix für die Organisation, Mühen, den Stress und die erlittenen Mühen.....

Wir freuen uns auch sondersgleichen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

C ya in Munich (und davor ja auch nochmal.....)


FLO & Alex*


----------



## Xexano (14. Mai 2006)

Ich hätte eine Frage, da ich ein kleines Problem habe. 

Ich komme nämlich schon am Do. in München an. (Übernachtung habe ich jetzt für die eine Nacht). Nur das Problem ist: Wo/wie kann ich mein Bike absperren?

Hat jemand vielleicht da ne Idee?


----------



## Jendo (14. Mai 2006)

Servus Xexano.
Wir kommen ja auch schon am Donnerstag an und der Flo auch. Das heißt wir stehen alle vor dem selben Problem...
Aber wir können die Bikes sicherlich im 4You irgendwo sicher einsperren. Ansonsten nehm ich meine Bikes mit ins Zimmer und wird da sicherlich auch noch Platz für deins sein... (Da muss ich dann eine Blitzauktion bei eBay starten  ) Du kannst dein Bike dann bestimmt auch mit in der Unterkunft lassen.

@Meth und Felix.
Ich hab jetzt noch einen Dachträger für 2 Bikes Organisiert. Somit könnten wir  noch zwei weitere Bikes mitschleppen (und schon wieder bietet sich die Möglichkeit an neue Bikes zubekommen...AAAaaah  ). Also ich freu mich riesig auf das Event des Jahres! Und bin euch zwei Münchner natürlich sehr Dankbar das Ihr die Drecksarbeit (Organisation) übernehmt... Danke!
GRuß
 Robert


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Mai 2006)

Erstmal Danke fuer die Danksagungen  Freut mich, und ich freu mich auch schon total aufs Meeting. Was lange waehrt wird endlich gut.

@ Xexano - wir finden einen Platz. Entweder beim Roesch, beim Meth (?) oder bei mir. No Problem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sawa (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

auch von mir vielen Dank für die ganze Organisation uuund noch eine Frage...

Wohin mit dem Auto (möglichst nicht auf den Verwahrhof der Abschlepper)??

Wollte ja "nur" mitfahren, komme jetzt aber Alleine und wäre dankbar für den Tip mit der "richtigen" Straße, wo es noch nette, vielleicht sogar Rocky begeisterte und somit verständnisvolle Anwohner gibt.

Von dort wäre mein Plan dann mit dem Radl ins 4you und zum Radsport-Rösch und am Sonntag zurück zum heilig Blechle.

Oder doch Camping Thalhausen???

Grübel, Denk....


Sawa


----------



## meth3434 (15. Mai 2006)

hi,

ich werde morgen mal beim 4you anrufen und wegen unterkunft für bike und auto fragen, ich bin mir sicher ihr seit nicht die einzigen gäste mit solchen  problemen und die haben da eine gute lösung! ich frage auch gleich ob die 5 personen (jendo+2, flo+1) eine nacht früher bereits das reservierte und nicht irgendein zimmer beziehen können, damit ihr nicht umziehen müsst! 
Danke jendo für die sache mit dem dachträger, das müsste jetzt mit der anazhal von autos passen! 

Morgen wenn ich mehr weiss wird sofort berichtet, aber jetzt bin ich erstmal müde vom geisskopf....


----------



## iNSANE! (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo Freunde,

jetzt mal wieder von meiner Seite ein Post zum Thema.

Ich hatte gestern die Ehre mit Meth3434 den Geisskopf zu befahren.

Folgende Eindruecke hatten wir am Abend:

Mann muss 2 Euro Pro Tag an der BikeStation zahlen. Das ist auch okay, weil die Parkbetreiber bisher NUR Geld durch das Radleihen verdient haben! Deswegen auch der maessige  Zustand der Strecken.

Gut, dann gings weiter - die Strecken: Die Dual & 4X Strecken waren in gutem Zustand, da kann man sich nicht beschweren.

Die daneben laufenden Einsteiger NS Strecken sind streckenweise fahrbar, teils nicht. Dies wird sich wohl aber noch diese Woche aendern.

Weiter gings auf den Berg: DH - SAU geil, der DH macht bis unten einen riesen Spass und ist in Top Zustand. Ein wahrer Genuss. 
Von oben gehen auch Evil Eye (gesperrt - viel Umgefallene Baeume - unfahrbar) und der neue Freeride weg. Der Freeride ist der Hammer. Leider war er sehr weich und nass. Bei Trockenheit aber sicher ein spassiger Weg, genau wie der HighSpeed Freeride (der alte eben), der auch gut zu fahren war.
Also alles in allem kann man sich nicht beschweren und man ist einen Tag sicher gut beschaeftigt, zumal wohl jeder die eine oder andere Schluesselstelle findet die er "knacken" will.

Zudem ist die Wirtin am Gipfel sehr freundlich und Bikern positiv gesinnt. Da koennen wir fuer 12 Euro ein Radlermass und eine Riesenschnitzel mit Pommes Essen

So far... Felix


----------



## neikless (17. Mai 2006)

egal wie ich wünsche euch ehrlich viel spass und wer weiß wie es wird
vielleicht sehen wir uns dann doch & viellleicht überzeugt mich bmais doch noch und wenn ich es schaffe dann haben wir sicher viel spass zusammen
falls nicht nehmt mir es bitte nicht übel .... greetz n.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2006)

Hei,
hab mich solange "hier" nicht gemeldet, weil ich seit 3 Wochen auf einen Auftrag für den Aufbau einer Kletterwand in einem Gymnasiumn warte.
Wegen dem Schulbetrieb findet so etwas immer am Wochenende statt.
Diesmal Freitag Nachmittag und Samstag.....ja genau das Wochenende.
Den Auftrag kann ich weder weitergeben noch verschieben, weil er schon 2 mal nach hinten verschoben wurde.
Deswegen war ich mir eigentlich auch sicher das das erledigt ist und des  Rockywochenende frei wäre. 

Könnt ihr mir mal sagen wann ihr ca. zeitlich am Geißkopf seit.
Man weiß ja nie und des sind von mir aus nur 1h 50min.


G.


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Mai 2006)

Schade Joerg! Sowas ist aber auch doof. Wir versuchen ab 0900 am "Kopf" zu sein - ab Liftstart eben. Wenn Du da ne Meute Rockys siehst dann weiste auch was los ist
Ich bin der mit dem Stealth und DeeMax - falls Dus vergessen haben solltest 
Wuerde mich freuen wenn Du noch kommst!

P.S. Joerg - hab grad schockiert festgestellt dass Du KEINE Fotos in Deiner Gallery von Deinen Bikes (RMX WS) hast - aber immerhin ne gute Website.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2006)

Ja, ich werd mal schau. 
Weil normalerweise sind wir immer am Pfinsgten 3Tage am Geißkpopf und diesmal   fällt des scheinbar für mich auch noch Flach. 

G. 

PS: Des mit der Fotogallerie hab ich noch net kapiert, aber ich werd des wenigstens noch ändern.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht organisiere ich dann auch mal ein Rockytreffen hier im Fichtelgebirge und am Ochsenkopf mit richtigem Kanadafeeling.
Ist ja auch nur 3h von München weg.


G.


----------



## Sawa (19. Mai 2006)

Ähhh, Räusper

wollte nochmals anfragen wegen der Parkerei der Dose, sprich Auto.

Habe mal auf der 4you Seite geschaut, waber auch nicht schlauer geworden.

Also liebe Münchner Rockier, wo könnte ich mee heilix Blechle über die 3 Tage abstellen.

Wäre für Hilfe dankbar!!!

Grüße

Sawa


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo Sawa, also ich denke Du erwartest nun nicht ernsthaft von und dass wir dir sagen wo ein Parkplatz fuer dein Auto in wann bereit steht, oder? ich denke das ist in Muc aehnlich wie in jeder Stadt: Man schaut wo was frei ist und stellt sich dann da hin 
Beim 4You ist aber sicher was. Mach dir darueber mal noch keine Sorgen! Ich freu mich auf euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (20. Mai 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> @ Xexano - wir finden einen Platz. Entweder beim Roesch, beim Meth (?) oder bei mir. No Problem!



Schon was neues?

Und noch eine Frage bzgl. der "Tour". Wir wollten ja durch München eine "Tour" machen (am Fr., richtig?). Dazu um 15 Uhr beim 4You mit Bike etc. treffen?

Und: Wie anstrengend wird diese Tour? Immerhin schleppe ich ein RMX mit mir herum... 

Da sind noch ein paar kleine Ungenauigkeiten bei den Terminen, die ich gerne klären möchte!


----------



## Sawa (21. Mai 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sawa, also ich denke Du erwartest nun nicht ernsthaft von und dass wir dir sagen wo ein Parkplatz fuer dein Auto in wann bereit steht, oder? ich denke das ist in Muc aehnlich wie in jeder Stadt: Man schaut wo was frei ist und stellt sich dann da hin
> Beim 4You ist aber sicher was. Mach dir darueber mal noch keine Sorgen! Ich freu mich auf euch!




Hallo Insane,

habe ich natürlich nicht erwartet, da habt ihr ja so schon genug zu tun mit der Organisation.

Neuester Stand seit heute morgen...muß meine Teilnahme absagen.
Genaues habe ich Meth per PM geschickt (wollte dass nicht vor allen Forumsmembern tun, da es zu privat ist).

Melde mich morgen nochmal bei Meth, da ich gleich nochmal weg muß.

Wünsche Euch gutes gelingen und schöne Tage

Sawa


----------



## s.d (21. Mai 2006)

Schade, wie viele leute kommen eigentlich jetzt also ich  werde höchstwarscheinlch kommen können. 

Danke an iNSANE und Meth für die viele Arbeit
die Ihr euch für uns gemacht habt.


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Mai 2006)

Vileicht sollten man noch etwas die Werbetrommel rühren. Z. B. bei den einschlägigen Rocky Bike-Läden wie z. B. Rösch in München.


----------



## meth3434 (21. Mai 2006)

Naja die anzahl der leute dezimiert sich quasi minütlich... ich will hier niemandem einen vorwurf machen jeder hat sehr gute gründe nicht zu kommen (Lb Jörg, redking und vor allem sawa) aber langsam ist es etwas frustrierend wieviele leute entweder gar kein interesse zeigen oder abspringen...(bitte bitte auf keinen fall in den falschen hals bekommen, ist echt nicht so gemeint!!!)

So wird es eher ein kleines rocky treffen! Wir machen die arbeit mit dem treffen sehr gerne und es macht auch spass, aber nochmal mach ich das nicht das muss ich leider so sagen... 

Ich denke wir sind so insgesamt mittlerweile circa 20 leute, da ist jetzt aber wirklich jeder reingerechnet (auch der mario lenzen etc.)! Ich dachte eigentlich man würde die möglichkeit mehr nutzen andere leute aus dem forum kennen zu lernen, aber was solls, es wird auch so sicher ein riesen spass und wir freuen uns immer noch drauf und ich hoffe ihr auch!

Bis zum freitag (für manche schon donnerstag;-)) 

greets der müde mathew und der wahrscheinlich auch müde felix!


----------



## meth3434 (21. Mai 2006)

sorry für den doppelpost...

Meine liste fürs treffen sieht folgerndermasen aus 
Mathew 
Felix
Tom
Mario Lenzen
All Mountain
Flo
Alex
Jendo
1.Freund Jendo
2.Freund Jendo
s.d.
Bike-it-easy 
1.Freund Bike-it-easy
Neikless
Martin6890
Archimedes
Xexano
MT-Sports
Julian46
RockyMo
Carbonator
Reflex-fan

???Redking???
???Stealthrider???

Wer *NICHT * auf der Liste steht soll sich bitte umgehend hier im Forum oder bei uns per email oder pm melden wenn er gerne kommen möchte! Wer auf der Liste steht aber nicht kommen *KANN ODER MAG * soll er dies bitte ebenfalls auf den oben genannten wegen kund tun!

Ich poste morgen nochmal die endgültige version des geplanten programms! 
also bleibt getuned,
greets meth


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Mai 2006)

@ All Mountain - die Werbung laeuft ja schon lange, zumal der Roesch ja auch unser Getraenke und Grill Sponsor ist.
Gruss, der wieder fitte Felix

P.S. bleibt getuned


----------



## neikless (22. Mai 2006)

Mathew 
Felix
Tom
Mario Lenzen
All Mountain
Flo
Alex
Jendo
1.Freund Jendo
2.Freund Jendo
s.d.
Bike-it-easy 
1.Freund Bike-it-easy
Martin6890
Archimedes
Xexano
MT-Sports
Julian46
RockyMo
Carbonator
Reflex-fan

???Redking???
???Stealthrider???
???neikless???


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Mai 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> ???neikless???



Oh - wie konnte Meth dieses Detail nur "vergessen" - und das spaet am Abend nach einem anstrengenden Tag. Schande ueber Dich Meth!
Wir wollten Dich natuerlich in keinster Weise Zwangsverpflichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> Mathew
> Felix
> Tom
> Mario Lenzen
> ...



Habt Ihr einen Überblick wer ins Reintal oder in den Bikepark will?


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Mai 2006)

Wird sich Freitag waehrend der City Runde dann klaeren. Gruss, Felix


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (22. Mai 2006)

ja wer fährt den alles die tour ?


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Mai 2006)

Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 1 Zeichen.



			
				iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Wird sich Freitag waehrend der City Runde dann klaeren. Gruss, Felix


----------



## s.d (22. Mai 2006)

Also ich fahr ganz sicher die Tour, vielleicht aber nur wirklich nur vielleicht kommt der Flow Zero auch mit wenn seins bis dahin schon fertig ist mal schauen.


----------



## pieleh (22. Mai 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry für den doppelpost...
> 
> Meine liste fürs treffen sieht folgerndermasen aus
> Mathew
> ...




Hi,

wie schon per PM mitgeteilt - ich komme am Samstag mit in den Bikepark und zum abendlichen gemütlichen Beisammensein (habe mir extra noch eine Rocky-Jubiläumsmütze besorgt )

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (23. Mai 2006)

Super Sache! Da freuen wir uns - jeder der mitkommt ist gerne gesehen.

Die Anfahrt zum Park werden wir wohl in Form eines Ausdrucks jedem geben - ist einfacher als Kolonne zu fahren. Dazu aber mehr am Freitag.
Ich freu mich. Gruss, Felix


----------



## kabelizer (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo, habe diese Seite gerade erst entdeckt und da ich fast in München wohne komme ich natürlich auch mit.
Wir sehen uns am Freitag, der Kabelizer.


----------



## iNSANE! (23. Mai 2006)

Super Sache - man sieht sich.


----------



## Flow.Zero (23. Mai 2006)

Ich hoffe soooo dass ich hin komme, aber mein Rocky ist noch im Aufbau...


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Mai 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fahr ganz sicher die Tour, vielleicht aber nur wirklich nur vielleicht kommt der Flow Zero auch mit wenn seins bis dahin schon fertig ist mal schauen.



*Wäre nett wenn alle "Tourer" mal kurz posten könnten dass sie mitkommen. Interessant wäre auch wer mit Bahn oder eigenen KFZ kommt. Eventuell gehen ja ein paar Fahrgemeinschaften zusammen und wir können uns die Zugfahrerei sparen.*
Also ich fang mal an:
*Ins Reintal kommen mit...*
- All-Mountain
- MT-Sports
- s.d.
????????????????????


----------



## iNSANE! (23. Mai 2006)

Sieht nach ner kleinen Runde aus. Letztlich sind ja alle selber schuld wenn se sich das entgehen lassen.
Aber einfach mal abwarten All-Mountain. Das ergibt sich alles.

@Flow Zero - komm trotzdem mit!


----------



## Flow.Zero (23. Mai 2006)

Ich würde gerne mitkommen, aber mit was?    Ich hab noch kein Radl. Es wäre sehr geil mit dem neuen Flow Zero da aufzukreuzen 
Kann man da auch ohne Radl mitmachen?


----------



## soederbohm (23. Mai 2006)

Ich will auch


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Mai 2006)

Bikes ausleihen???????????????
(Achja Martin ist ja anderweitig unterwegs)


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Mai 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht nach ner kleinen Runde aus...



Wenn es bei der Tour tatsächlich ne kleine Truppe wird könnten wir ja 2 oder 3 Autos mit Bikern und Bikes vollmachen (bei mir passen z. B. 3 Biker mit Bikes rein) und so nach Garmisch runterdüsen. 

Nur dann müßte ich das möglichst früh wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kabelizer (23. Mai 2006)

Die Tour zur Reintalangerhütte hört sich gut an, werde wohl auch mitslayern.


----------



## s.d (23. Mai 2006)

Also ich hab kein Auto und komm dann mitm Zug nach München mir wäre es natürlich lieber in einem Auto mitzufahren dass wir uns die Fahrtkosten teilen ist obligatorisch. Ich muss morgen mal zu meinem Händler schauen weil anscheinend gibt es Lieferschwierigkeiten mit den Teilen aber normalerweise dürfte es schon fertig werden.


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Mai 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab kein Auto und komm dann mitm Zug nach München mir wäre es natürlich lieber in einem Auto mitzufahren dass wir uns die Fahrtkosten teilen ist obligatorisch. Ich muss morgen mal zu meinem Händler schauen weil anscheinend gibt es Lieferschwierigkeiten mit den Teilen aber normalerweise dürfte es schon fertig werden.



Also wie gesagt könnte ich 2 Personen plus Bikes mit nach Garmisch runternehmen.


----------



## Redking (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo Mathias & Felix.
Erst mal herzlichen Dank für euer Engament! 
Ihr seid einfach super, was ihr euch für Mühe gegeben habt das Rocky Treffen zu organisieren.
Auch das All-Mountain die Reintal Tour guided.

Ich würde gerne die Tour mitfahren. Bin aber sehr langsam berghoch.
Und habe mir noch mal das Profil angeschaut.38 Kilometer in 9 Stunden.
Ich weiß nicht ob ich das überhaupt schaffen kann mit dem Switch.
Also wenn Tour,  komme ich mit dem Auto mit.
Ein leicht zerlegbares Bike könnte ich zu meinem noch mitnehmen und den Biker.

*Ich werde das heute Abend entscheiden ob ich nach München komme.*

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## All-Mountain (24. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne die Tour mitfahren. Bin aber sehr langsam berghoch.
> Und habe mir noch mal das Profil angeschaut.38 Kilometer in 9 Stunden.
> Ich weiß nicht ob ich das überhaupt schaffen kann mit dem Switch.
> Also wenn Tour,  komme ich mit dem Auto mit.



Die Tour ist im Moser-Guide mit 4 Stunden 18 Minuten angegeben. Die 9 Stunden war die Brutto-Zeit der damals gefahrenen Tour. Da waren jeden Mengen Platten-Stopps dabei, eine ausgibige Rast in der Reintalangerhütte, ein Sturz- und unzählige Fotostopps. 

Allso eigentlich alles ganz entspannt


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Mai 2006)

Also RedKing! Auf gehts auf die Tour! 4h klingt doch gut!


----------



## All-Mountain (24. Mai 2006)

Nochmal an alle wegen Treffpunkt der Tour:

Treffpunkt war ja (und ist bis jetzt immer noch) *10 Uhr am Bahnhof in Garmisch*. Die eigentliche Tour startet am alten Olympia-Skistadion in Garmisch.

Falls wir genug PKW's und Mitfahrgelegenheiten aus München zusammenbekommen, könnten wir uns das Zugfahren sparen und uns direkt am Olympiastadion treffen.

*Darum nochmal meine Frage:
Wer kommt mit dem PKW von München aus nach Garmisch zur Tour und könnte (wieviele) Biker & Bikes mitnehmen.*


----------



## meth3434 (24. Mai 2006)

hallo an alle,

so jetzt sind es nur noch 2 (für manche nur noch ein tag) tage bis das treffen stattfindet! hier nochmal ein paar letzte meldungen:

Treffpunkt für den Donnerstag (betrifft nur Jendo und flo) ist 16.00 uhr das 4you, sollte ja für euch leicht zu finden sein ;-)! Der felix ist nur vielleicht dabei aber ich geh mit euch ein bisschen spielen und zeige euch ein paar meiner liebsten spielplätze! Meine Handynummer ist 0172/8937479, da könnt ihr mich jederzeit erreichen wenn ihr Fragen habt oder irgendwas unklar ist! Eure Zimmer sind unter dem Namen Mathias Hanisch mit der Buchungsnummer 380-511-M-2006  reserviert! 

Für den Freitag bitten wir alle die im 4you übernachten bis spätestens 14:30uhr sich dort einzufinden und die zimmer zu beziehen! Um 15:00uhr ist dann treffpunkt für ALLE am 4you in der Hirtenstrasse 18! einfach unter www.map24.de schauen und route planen, sonst gibts chaos;-)! Dann fahren wir alle gemeinsam, egal ob bikeparkfahrer oder tourer, eine sightseeing tour mit street elementen! da kann sich dann jeder etwas aufwärmen und wir können uns kennelernen! Sollte das wetter zumindest ein bisschen mitspielen werden wir einen Biergarten ansteuern und zusammen ein Bier trinken, aber das halten wir spontan! dann geht es für alle Kinder früh ins Bett um am nächsten Tag fit zu sein!

Am Samstag ist der treffpunkt der Parkplatz der Bikepark Geisskopf um 9.00uhr bzw. der Hauptbahnhof in Garmisch Patenkirchen! Meine Handynummer wie oben erwähnt ist 0172/8937479 die vom Felix lautet 0172/8322844 ihr könnt uns beide anrufen wenn ihr zu spät kommt, etwas nicht findet oder sonst etwas los ist! Vielleicht kann ja noch All-mountain seine handynummer posten, damit ihr auch einen Ansprechpartner für die tour habt ! wir verteilen am Freitag wegbeschreibungen zum geisskopf wer dort keine bekommt, bitte vorher im Internet anschauen und ausdrucken! Der Bikepark ist bis 16:45 geöffnet und dann rollen wir langsam zurück nach München! Für das leibliche Wohl haben wir schon einen Tisch am Geisskopf für euch reserviert! jetzt muss nur noch das wetter etwas mitspielen! Am Abend gibts dann grillparty beim Rösch mit ein paar kleinen überraschungen... und natürlich open end....

Sonntag is der spass dann auch schon wieder vorbei! sollte es euch nicht möglich sein die Räder ins 4you oder euer auto mitzunehemn (das klärt sich am donnerstag bzw. freitag) könnt ihr die Räder am Samstag abend beim Rösch lassen! Dort MÜSST ihr die Bikes aber wieder bis 12.00uhr am sonntag abgeholt haben! Bitte haltet euch unbedingt an diese Uhrzeit da der Chef am selben Tag noch an den lago fährt und nicht ewig auf euch warten kann! 

Und dann wünschen wir euch auch schon wieder eine gute Heimfahrt, aber so weit ist es ja noch nicht.... 

Wir freuen uns schon sehr auf alle Teilnehmer und hoffen auf euer kommen!
@redking: wäre sehr cool wen du es auch schaffst ich denke die jungs haben verständsnis wenn du nicht der schnellste bist.! 

Bis morgen bzw. Freitag! Und bringt eure Rides auf vordermann sonst wird das ein technikdebakel... gell Flo


----------



## numinisflo (24. Mai 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis morgen bzw. Freitag! Und bringt eure Rides auf vordermann sonst wird das ein technikdebakel... gell Flo



Hmmm, ja, ich war wohl der Pechvogel bezüglich des Materials.....
Das tat in der Seele weh....

Bis morgen!

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (24. Mai 2006)

Klar, einfach anrufen wenn Ihr Fragen zur Tour habt:
*0179 / 5128241*


----------



## Jendo (24. Mai 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> dann geht es für alle Kinder früh ins Bett um am nächsten Tag fit zu sein!


jajaja, zum männertag zeit ins Bett. Da müsst ihr aber schon jedem nen Kasten vorher reinprügeln damit wir freiwillig "zeitig" ins Bettchen gehen  
Ich freu mich auf Morgen. Geplante Abfahrt 10Uhr, wir rechnen mit ca 4-5 Std fahrt. bis denne
Robert


----------



## Redking (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich werde am Freitag auch kommen.

Will die Tour mitfahren, werde aber wohl den Schnitt auf ca 8 KM/H drücken.

Ich komme mit dem Auto und kann ein schnell zerlegbares Bike noch im Auto transportieren + den Biker.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## All-Mountain (24. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich werde am Freitag auch kommen.
> 
> Will die Tour mitfahren, werde aber wohl den Schnitt auf ca 8 KM/H drücken.
> ...


----------



## Redking (24. Mai 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

>


Du fährst auch von München aus nach Garmisch? 
Darf ich dann dein Schatten sein?

Oder gib mir mal den Straßennamen vom Olympia Skistadion.
Obwohl dort war ich mal vor 18 Jahren.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## All-Mountain (24. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du fährst auch von München aus nach Garmisch?
> Darf ich dann dein Schatten sein?
> 
> Oder gib mir mal den Straßennamen vom Olympia Skistadion.
> ...



Klar können wir zusammen runterfahren, wir könnten uns z. B. am Louise Kieselbachplatz treffen. 
Treffpunkt für die Tour ist aber eigentlich der Bahnhof in Garmisch, nicht das Stadion. 
Falls sich aber nicht bald mal einer in Richtung *"hallo ich komme mit dem Zug nach Garmisch"* äußert, werde ich den Treffpunkt zum Stadion verlegen. 
Denn mit wem wollen wir Autofahrer uns dann am Bahnhof treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2006)

Ich wünsch euch auf jedenfall mal ein super Wetter und einen mords Spaß 
Hoffe ihr macht auch ein paar Bilder, die dann hier zu sehen sind.

G.


----------



## s.d (25. Mai 2006)

Also da ich noch nicht weiß ob bzw. bis wann morgen mein Slayer fertig wird und ich morgen sehr lange Schule hab  könnte es sein das ich die City-Runde ausfallen lassen muss und ich erst später dazustoße werd mich dann mal per Handy melden und sagen wie ich es machen werde. Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon sehr. @ Redking ich also mir macht es nichts aus wenn du ein bisschen langsamer bist es soll ja eine Genuss-Tour werden und kein hinaufhetzen ich hab sowieso ne kleine Oberschenkelzerrung. Also dann hoffentlich bis morgen.


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Mai 2006)

*Hier die genauen Infos zum Garmisch- Trip am Samstag:*

*Treffpunkt:*

Samstag 27. Mai 2006, Bahnhof Garmisch-Partenkirchen, 10 Uhr.

Hier sollten sich Auto und Bahnfahrer einfinden. *Alle weiteren Aktivitäten starten von hier aus.*

*Die Tour:*

Von Garmisch in Reintal
38 Km, 4:18 Stunden, 1336 Hm

*Anfahrt mit dem Auto:*

Von München A95 München Garmisch bis zum Autobahnende bei Eschenlohe, weiter auf der B2 über Oberau und Farchant bis nach Garmisch-Partenkirchen. Dann einfach nach Partenkirchen (das ist der "linke" Ortsteil, wo es Richtung Mittenwald weitergeht) reinfahren und einfach an die Ausschilderung "Bahnhof" halten.

*Fahrgemeinschaften:*
Für diejenigen die mit dem Auto von München aus anreisen schlage ich als Treffpunkt 8:30 Uhr an der Sparkasse am Luise-Kiselbachplatz vor. Dann können wir dann entscheiden wer mit Wem im Auto runterfahren möchte.


*Anfahrt mit der Bahn:*
Von HBF München zum Bahnhof in Garmisch-Partenkirchen, von dort sind es zum Olympiastadion, den eigentlichen Startplatz der Tour nur 5 Minuten mit dem Bike.

*Wetter?:*
*Der Trip findet in jedem Fall statt! *auch bei schlechten Wetter. Sollte der worst Case eintreten und es schon am Startplatz richtig heftig regnen, entscheiden wir vor Ort ob wir folgendes "Alternativprogramm" machen wollen:
Alternative 1:
Kleinere Tour von Garmisch zum Eibsee und rauf zur Hochtörlerhütte. Bei der Tour kann man über einen schönen, S1-S2 flowigen Trail abfahren (auch bei schlechten Wetter). 
Alternative 2:
Garmisch Bike Festival. Wenn wir eine kleinere Tour fahren können wir uns die Bike-Festival-Expo ausgiebiger anschauen.

Weitere Fragen unter:
0179 / 512 8241

Bis morgen dann
Tom


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Mai 2006)

Wow! Super Sache Mr. All-Mountain! Auch Deine Ausweichplaene sind eine gute Sache.
Ich hoffe echt dass die Sinntflut heute noch aufhoert


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Mai 2006)

Habe gerade mit REDKING telefoniert und dabei festgestellt, dass wohl *keiner* mit dem Zug nach Garmisch kommt.

*Deshalb geänderter Treffpunkt für die Tour morgen:

Olympia-Skistadion Garmisch* am Kiosk am Eingang des Parkplatzes

Ansonsten bleibt alles wie oben von mir gepostet.


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Mai 2006)

*7:30 Uhr München-Giesing: die Sonne scheint 

Freu mich auf die Tour heute *


----------



## pieleh (28. Mai 2006)

Hi,

@ Bikepark-Fahrer: War nett Euch kennengelernt zu haben, hoffe ihr hattet noch viel Spaß beim Grillen...

@ Felix und Meth: auch von mir noch mal Danke für Eure Mühe (auch wenn ich nur einen Bruchteil in Anspruch nehmen konnte... )

Hoffentlich bis zum nächsten...
Andreas


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Mai 2006)

Hier mal ein kleiner Bericht unserer Rocky-Tour:

Mein anfänglicher Optimismus das Wetter betreffend bekam einen leichten Dämpfer als wir in Garmisch am Skistadion bei Regen ankamen. Nach und nach fanden sich 6 Rocky Mountain Biker ein die sich trotz grenzwertiges Wetter es sich nicht nehmen ließen die geplante Rocky-Tour zu fahren. Die Bike Palette reichte von einem 25-Aniversity Element über 4 Slayer-Jahrgänge bis zu einem 19 Kg schweren Switch.

Der Wettergott sollte es aber dann doch gut mit uns zu meinen. An der ersten heftigen Rampe gleich nach dem Stadion hörte es auf zu regen und wir sollten zumindest von oben nicht mehr nass werden. Über Schotterwegen erreichten wir die Partnachalm und nur unterbrochen von einigen Rocky-Fachsimpel-Stopps kam die Gruppe recht zugig vorwärts. 

Bald ging es runter ins hintere Reintal wo der Spaß dann so richtig anfängt. Ein gut fahrbarer Trail führt bis zur Bockhütte und von dort aus weiter durchs hintere Reintal. Knapp 400 Hm sind ab der Bockütte bis zum Talabschluß an der Reintalangerhütte zu überwinden. Ab der Bockhütte sah man, dass der Trail doch etwas vom heftigen Winter beschädigt worden war. Einige Wegabbrüche und noch 4-5 Lawinenlinien mußten schiebenderweise überwunden werden. Kein großes Problem für uns und schon bald erreichten wir die Reintalangerhütte.

Hier ließen wir uns erstmal leckeren Nudelgerichte und Kuchen schmecken. Während wir auf der überdachten Terrasse aßen, ließ der Wettergott etwas Regen vom Himmel herabfallen. Der hörte dann auch pünktlich auf als wir wieder aufbrachen und die folgende Abfahrt wurde durch wärmende Sonnenstrahlen zum echten Vergnügen.

Wieder unten am Olympiastadion angelangt genossen wir noch etwas die wärmende Sonne und plauderten noch über Rockys, Pace-Federgaeln und ähnliches...

Mein Bilder gibs hier: klick


----------



## meth3434 (28. Mai 2006)

So jetzt hab ich auch mal kurz Zeit hier was reinzuposten!

Danke an alle die tatsächlich gekommen sind (waren ja dann doch etwas weniger als erwartet)! Wir hoffen es hat euch genauso viel spass gemacht wie uns! 

Im Nachhinein muss ich meine Verteufelungen nie wieder ein treffen zu organisieren etwas revidieren: es hat wirklich spass gemacht euch freaks kennzulernen und zu wissen wer da immer so komische posts verfasst ! Ich würde allerdings ein paar sachen beim nächsten mal anders machen und ich würde auch schauen dass mehr leute interesse finden... 

Ich denke die dir dabei waren würden auch ein zweites mal teilnehmen und nur empfehlen dort hinzufahren! 

Ich freue mich schon auf die fotos und vor allem auf das Video mit den tollen stürzen..;-)! 

Danke an den Tom, den Mario, all-mountain und alle die wir vergessen haben! Ohne euch wäre das Treffen nix geworden! 

Hoffe ihr seit alle gut heimgekommen und man sieht sich bald mal wieder, ob auf einem festival, im bikepark oder eben beim nächsten community treffen. 

Ride on and come back in one piece...

Felix+Meth


----------



## Flow.Zero (28. Mai 2006)

Ich hab gerade die Bilder angeschaut und muss sagen echt schade dass ich nicht mitkommen konnte...  Ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen. Wo gibts eigentlich dann das Video von eurer Tour? mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (28. Mai 2006)

JA war echt super (bis auf die schnarchende Zimmergenossin) würde auch immer wieder kommen. Auch wenns schon das 100ertste mal ist Danke an die Organisatoren, all-mountian für die schöne Tour und auch Danke an das Team vom Rösch für die gute Bewirtung


----------



## Jendo (28. Mai 2006)

Die ersten 44Fotos sind online, bevorzugt hab ich jetzt ein paar "bessere Schnaps`chüsse". Es sind insgesamt 224 Bilder bei mir geworden, ich bitte euch daher um verständnis, das ich nicht alle sofort oder überhaupt ins Netz stellen werde.

Ich möchte nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an Meth und Felix aussprechen, die uns wirklich ein Erlebnisreiches Wochenende beschert haben, desweiteren verdiehnt sich dieses Lob auch das Team vom Bikeshop Rösch, die uns am Freitag 5-7 Stunden im Shop ertragen mussten und dann noch am Samstag abend die hungrige Meute fütterten  

Ich bin mir sicher das jeder der dieses WE mit uns in München war, dies als ein einzigartiges Erlebnis in Kopf und Herz abspeichern wird und gaaaaanz sicher nächstes Jahr (warum eigentlich erst nächstes?) wieder dabei sein wird.

Hier die ersten Bilder, alle weiteren in der Galerie: !klick mich!

































Ich bin immer noch happy  
Robert


----------



## numinisflo (28. Mai 2006)

Das sind schonmal sehr geile Bilder! Ich freue mich schon auf die komplette Version inclusive der ganzen Videos.

Das war ein absolutes Highlight-Event! "I can't get the smile out of my face..."
Endlich mal die ganzen usual suspects hier kennengelernt, mit einem Haufen anderen Rocky-Fanatikern biken gewesen, Fachgesimpelt ohne Ende, Spaß gehabt und gute Unterhaltungen geführt! Man sollte das Ganze wirklich so schnell wie möglich wiederholen.

Ganz großes DANKESCHÖN an die beiden Mo'fo's Mathias & Felix, von mir noch ein spezielles Danke an das Radsport Rösch Team, ganz speziell an den Tom für einen Superservice (ich glaube alle Beteiligten wissen, was ich meine  ). Da bin ich am Freitag doch tatsächlich sieben Stunden im Bikeshop rumgelungert, aber dafür läuft mein Switch jetzt absolut perfekt.
Danke auch den anderen Hostelbewohnern für die gute Zeit dort und Grüße an die ganze Rocky Mountain Community!

to be continued...

FLO


----------



## numinisflo (28. Mai 2006)

Das sind schonmal sehr geile Bilder! Ich freue mich schon auf die komplette Version inclusive der ganzen Videos.

Das war ein absolutes Highlight-Event! "I can't get the smile out of my face..."
Endlich mal die ganzen usual suspects hier kennengelernt, mit einem Haufen anderen Rocky-Fanatikern biken gewesen, Fachgesimpelt ohne Ende, Spaß gehabt und gute Unterhaltungen geführt! Man sollte das Ganze wirklich so schnell wie möglich wiederholen.

Ganz großes DANKESCHÖN an die beiden Mo'fo's Mathias & Felix, von mir noch ein spezielles Danke an das Radsport Rösch Team, ganz speziell an den Tom für einen Superservice (ich glaube alle Beteiligten wissen, was ich meine  ). Da bin ich am Freitag doch tatsächlich sieben Stunden im Bikeshop rumgelungert, aber dafür läuft mein Switch jetzt absolut perfekt.
Danke auch den anderen Hostelbewohnern für die gute Zeit dort und Grüße an die ganze Rocky Mountain Community!

to be continued...

FLO


----------



## numinisflo (28. Mai 2006)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, irgendwas stimmt hier nicht mit dem pc....???!!!???


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. Mai 2006)

Hey Leute,

auch ich will mich nochmal bei allen Organisatoren für das fantastische Wochenende bedanken.
Danke Meth und Felix für die Organisation und auch Danke an Tom und sein Werkstatt-Team für den hervorragenden Service.

Ich hatte eine Menge Spass mit euch Bikefreaks und fand es super mit euch Münchens Innenstadt und den Bikepark unsicher zu machen.
Auch wenn ich kein Rocky fahre, herzlicher kann man in einer Bikecommunity nicht aufgenommen werden 

Auf ein Neues

Alex


----------



## Xexano (28. Mai 2006)

Hi, bin jetzt auch eine Weile wieder zu Hause. Gut angekommen und schon gleich so schöne Bilder gesehen!  

Meine Bilder lade ich in den nächsten Tagen hoch; ich habe jetzt keinen Nerv mehr, um diese Uhrzeit noch die Pics aus der Kamera zu downloaden.

@Jendo: Los, hopp hopp, noch mehr Pics! 
Und wir warten natürlich ganz ungeduldig auf die Videos, ist doch klar, ne?! 
Und psst... hast du vielleicht zufällig ein paar mehr Bilder von mir?  Speziell bei diesem "Wallride" hätte ich gern ein stylisches Bild...  

@die Organisatoren, special to Meth&Insane, Rösch etc.: VIELEN DANK für das tolle Event, das hat echt sauviel Spaß gemacht! Wollen wir nicht in den nächsten Tagen schon unser nächstes Treffen organsieren?  Meine Finger jucken schon wieder, mit euch Biken zu gehen.... 

@All: Vielen vielen Dank! Es war eine echt nette Atmosphäre, tolle Gemeinschaft, es hat viel Spaß gemacht, kein Leistungsdruck, doch immer hochmotiviert... viel Style und viel Verständnis..... es konnte eigentlich nichts besseres geschehen, als die User in Reallife mal endlich kennenzulernen...

@die Hostel-Gemeinschaft nochmal ein "Special Edition"-Thank you! (am Besten gleich mit dem Rocky-S.E.-Sticker drauf!) : Verrückte Gemeinschaft und immer fürn Unsinn (Bikes schmuggeln und damit schlafen gehen?!  ) parat, doch ein offenes Ohr!!  
Und glücklicherweise habe ich von unserer schnarchende Zimmergenossin nüchts mitbekommen... hier nochmal ein Gruß an Redking und ich wünsche dir eine ruhigere Nacht zu Hause!

@die Tourer: Ihr verdient meinen Respekt wegen Garmisch... und noch einen speziellen Gruß an unserern Slayer-Dropper!  Ich habe da noch ein ganz cooles Bild! Und das nächste mal bitte Helm mitnehmen, man weiß ja nie, wann der nächste Drop kommt! Okay?! 

@der Rest, der nicht da war: Ihr habt wirklich eine Menge verpasst. Einer der besten Bikeevents der Welt (Trip of your lifetime!) mit super Leuten und schöner Orga. sowie mit echt viel Funfaktor. Wetter war passabel, hat zumindest ein wenig mitgespielt. Das nächste mal gilt: *ANMELDEPFLICHT!*

@die Rockies: Wie wärs jetzt mal mit einem Treff in Winterberg im Sommer dieses Jahres? Und für die Tourer ist sicherlich auch etwas schönes dabei, Sauerland ist ein recht toller Wanderurlaubsparadies mit einem netten Bikepark! 

@all die ich kennengelernt habe: Ihr seid jederzeit herzlich eingeladen, mal einfach mal vorbeizukommen (oder mich einzuladen...   ) und gemeinsam biken zu gehen. Und Dank Führerschein bin ich jetzt auch recht mobil...  
(Auch wenn Dattenfeld<->München/BMais recht weit ist..)
Mein PM-Ordner ist jetzt wieder etwas leer, freue mich auf irgendwelche Meldungen!

Und jetzt mal eine gute Nacht! (Und auf jedenfall eine bessere als im Hostel  )

Eurer Julian/Xexano und eurer White Dragon/RMX 2.0

P.S.: Ach Mensch.... 21 Smilies verwendet, es sind aber nur 15 erlaubt?! *grmbl*

AND: *Ride on! Zelebriere die Frolosophy!*


----------



## Redking (29. Mai 2006)

Danke an Mathias und Felix. 
Danke auch an Tom für die Tour! 
Auch an Radsport Rösch 

Auch ein Dank an alle anwesenden Rockybesitzer und Freunde.
Es war mir eine Freude euch alle kennen zu lernen 

Hier Bilder von Freitags:
Bike it Easy





Meth3434




Xexano




Insane




Die Rockies 





Illegaler Aufenthalt der Rockies 
























Hier alle meine Fotos! Einige leider unscharf.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (29. Mai 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein kleiner Bericht unserer Rocky-Tour:
> 
> Mein anfänglicher Optimismus das Wetter betreffend bekam einen leichten Dämpfer als wir in Garmisch am Skistadion bei Regen ankamen. Nach und nach fanden sich 6 Rocky Mountain Biker ein die sich trotz grenzwertiges Wetter es sich nicht nehmen ließen die geplante Rocky-Tour zu fahren. Die Bike Palette reichte von einem 25-Aniversity Element über 4 Slayer-Jahrgänge bis zu einem 19,6 Kg schweren Switch.
> 
> ...



Hier Bilder zur Tour(bergauf):

Morgens:





bei Regen:




Und trotzdem ein Lächeln auf allen Gesichtern





Blick ins Tal:





Bockhütte:




Landschaft:




Ende eines Weges:




Lichtspiele:




Wer sein Rocky liebt der schiebt




Im Eis:




Hier kommt die Meute:























Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (29. Mai 2006)

Mehr Bilder: 

























Ankunft:









Gruppenfoto:





















Beim Essen:





Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (29. Mai 2006)

Und jetzt folgt die Abfahrt! 















Und dort warten Sie wieder!













Im Tal:




Liegt Partenkirchen auf 733 Höhenmetern?










Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## bestmove (29. Mai 2006)

schönes Treffen, schöne Bilder sieht alles super aus  ich muss doch mal schauen das ich beim nächsten mal dabei sein kann! Leider war es für mich zeitlich nicht optimal ... but by next time!


----------



## TurboLenzen (29. Mai 2006)

Schöne Bilder Klaus! Und meinen Respekt nochmal, das alles mit dem Switch gefahren zu sein!

RIDE ON!!


----------



## bike-it-easy (29. Mai 2006)

So, nachdem wir nun alle wieder wohlbehalten zuhause eingetrudelt sind, auch von mir und meinem Kollegen nochmals abschließend ein fettes *Dankeschön* an die Organisatoren Meth und iNSANE, sowie den Tom als Partysponsor  . Natürlich auch die ganzen Verrückten, die wir endlich mal kennenlernen durften, sollen hier nicht unerwähnt bleiben: Super Truppe !
Uns hat es super gefallen, auch wenn wir irgendwie so etwas bewegungseingeschränkt daherkamen   und nicht das volle Programm fahren konnten  , wie es sich für ein Rocky-Treffen geziemt hätte.

Aber wir versprechen hiermit hoch und heilig: Keine Bikeparkbesuche direkt vor dem nächsten Rocky-Treffen ! Nein, ganz bestimmt nicht ! Ehrlich !

In diesem Sinne

bike-it-easy (und Kollege)


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Mai 2006)

Liebe Community - oder zumindest die die da waren und nicht ohne jede Meldung nicht gekommen sind - das war ein tolles Treffen an das ich noch gern denke (wenn ich denn mal was denke  )
Ihr seid alles super feine Kerle und man merkt dass die "Passion" verbindet - denn wieso sonst kommen wildfremde Leute ins Gespreach und haben ne gute Zeit zusammen? Das fand ich alles sehr cool und hat die Idee des Treffens bestaetigt.

Dabei sind ein paar tolle Fotos und hoffentlich ebensolche Videos entstanden.
Die Gruentoene bei den Touris sind ja schon fast beissend - geil.

Zum Schluss bedank ich mich mal bei Euch dir ihr alle teils recht grosse Strecken auf euch genommen habt und beim TOM, dem METH und dem MARIO.

To be continued...

Gruss, Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2006)

So Jungens jetzt will ich mal meinen Senf dazu geben:

War ein superklasse Wochenende, auch für mich der bis jetzt mit dem Biken mal garnix am Hut hatte, was sich denke ich mal nach dem Wochenende hoffentlich bald ändern wird. Auch wenn ich nur bei den Streetfahrten dabei war hat mir das schon ne Menge Spaß gemacht. Beim nächsten mal gehts den Hang bergab 

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen das alle Leute die da waren einfach super nett waren und es mir ne Freude war euch kennen zu lernen und ich hoffe man trifft sich dann irgendwann auch mal wieder  

Mit dem Video wird es wiegesagt noch ein wenig dauern, aber Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude und mit einem eilig dahingeklatschten Video ist dann im Endeffekt auch niemand geholfen.

Also dann, man schreibt sich bzw. sieht sich dann wieder irgendwann

MfG

[email protected] (vom Videoteam  )


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Mai 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] (vom Videoteam  )




Klar, auch grosses Dank an Euch - ich hoffe das wird cool!   Schoen dass er Dir gefallen hat und Du Biken "entdeckt" hast!


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, auch grosses Dank an Euch - ich hoffe das wird cool!   Schoen dass er Dir gefallen hat und Du Biken "entdeckt" hast!



Muss ich dem Jendo eben ab und an mal das Rasouli aus dem Kreuz leiern bis ich denn dann ordentlich Geld für nen eigenes habe   Der wird das schon verstehen


----------



## TurboLenzen (29. Mai 2006)

Ich hoffe du investierst dein Geld dann in die richtige Marke!?

later, 
Mario


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe du investierst dein Geld dann in die richtige Marke!?
> 
> later,
> Mario




Im Moment tendiere ich zu nem Flow, weil mich das Rasouli am meisten beeindruckt hat vom Fharverhalten.


----------



## TurboLenzen (29. Mai 2006)

Das wollte ich hören!! Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg!!!


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Das wollte ich hören!! Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg!!!




Ja ich hoffe doch  Aber erstmal muss das Geld für den Spaß her


----------



## Jendo (29. Mai 2006)

Hey Klaus.
Das sind wirklich klasse Touren Bilder! Die Aussicht ist ja echt zum beneiden... (warum ist da nicht Bischofsmais??)

@Krek: nur wenn du lieb bist, könntest du eventuell, wenn ich mal einen guten Tag habe und wenn du die nötigen Ausleihgebührten zahlst, mir mal Überlegen ob ich Dir mein Rasouli mal ausleihe 
bnis morgen, n8
Dschendo


----------



## Redking (29. Mai 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Klaus.
> Das sind wirklich klasse Touren Bilder! Die Aussicht ist ja echt zum beneiden... (warum ist da nicht Bischofsmais??)
> 
> bnis morgen, n8
> Dschendo


Hi Rob,
das wäre geil gewesen, mit dem Lift hoch und dann den Trail runterrasen! 

Es sind auch ein paar Bilder vom Tom (Al-Mountain)

@Gergor ich fahr morgen zu meinen Händler und verhandele mal mit ihm wegen dem Rasouli.
Vielleicht kann Julian sagen ob es noch da war.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## G[email protected] (29. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rob,
> @Gergor ich fahr morgen zu meinen Händler und verhandele mal mit ihm wegen dem Rasouli.
> Vielleicht kann Julian sagen ob es noch da war.
> 
> ...



Das wäre super, wenns geht könntest du da gleich mit ne Teileliste besorgen?
Schonmal danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (29. Mai 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre super, wenns geht könntest du da gleich mit ne Teileliste besorgen?
> Schonmal danke!


Yep werde ich machen!
Bis morgen dann!
Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2006)

Moinsen!

So als kleinen Vorgeschmack auf das Video hat sich der Torsten die Mühe gemacht und mal zwei Highlights gerndert und das ganze auf ne kleine Seite gepackt wo ihr euch den Spaß runterladen könnt, alles zu finden unter:

http://www.rockymountain.de.ki/


Viel Spaß damit


----------



## meth3434 (30. Mai 2006)

geil dass ihr echt erst die stürze reinstellt... jetzt hab ich wenigstens einen guten grund nicht zu lernen....
bin schon auf den ganzen film gespannt


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Mai 2006)

Sauber!!! Zum Glück wurden meine Edelstürze nicht auf Video gebannt und ich bleibe von Meth's Spott und Häme verschont 

Aber ich freu mich auch schon auf eure Videos.
Haut rein Jungs

Alex


----------



## s.d (30. Mai 2006)

Nice, nice, die Stürtze sine echt nett anzusehen, das ganze Video wir sicher auch sehr  geil.


----------



## Xexano (30. Mai 2006)

Redking: Brauchst nicht mehr hinzufahren. Das Rasouli ist noch bei Markus, aber verkauft...  
Aber ein SUPERsweetes Bike... mit Mz. Z1 150 mm ETA, Funn BMX Kurbel (scheinbar teurer als Diaboulus Kurbeln), aktuell mit Gazzas, Shimano LX Schaltwerk, Singletracks etc. 

Kannst aber mal bei Markus fragen, wer der Besitzer ist...  
Er wird dir seehr bekannt vorkommen... 

Die Filme sind echt der Knaller...


----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Redking: Brauchst nicht mehr hinzufahren. Das Rasouli ist noch bei Markus, aber verkauft...
> Aber ein SUPERsweetes Bike... mit Mz. Z1 150 mm ETA, Funn BMX Kurbel (scheinbar teurer als Diaboulus Kurbeln), aktuell mit Gazzas, Shimano LX Schaltwerk, Singletracks etc.
> 
> Kannst aber mal bei Markus fragen, wer der Besitzer ist...
> ...



Jetzt wird mir auch noch mein Rasouli geklaut......   
Naja muss ich eben doch mehr Geld sammeln und ein Flow kaufen


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Mai 2006)

Ich hoffe für dich das das hinhaut ...
Deine Augen haben ja schon beim Tom im Laden dermaßen geglüht, ich hätte mein Steak dran brutzeln können 

Alex


----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe für dich das das hinhaut ...
> Deine Augen haben ja schon beim Tom im Laden dermaßen geglüht, ich hätte mein Steak dran brutzeln können
> 
> Alex




Ist ja auch alles eure Schuld das es so ist  Ja Geld wird schon irgendwie zusammenkommen dafür sorg ich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo?! Es hatten 3 Leute daran Interesse gehabt!! Schon echt heftig. Ist komplett fÃ¼r 750,- â¬ weggegangen. Der Preis ist echt... lecker fÃ¼r ein Rocky Mountain...

Das Rasouli ist gut gepflegt, nur einmal Winterberg (u.a. Sixcross) und es wurde selten befahren. Es hatte vorher Gripshift, jetzt ist Shimano LX dran (nagelneu)
Es ist also auch fÃ¼r DH und fÃ¼r Dirten geeignet.
Was ab sollte: Die Gazzas (2.6'' dinger... voll heftig!), die hÃ¤sslichen Griffe, der Da Bomb-Sattel und das Rasouli hat scheinbar auch noch ein DH-Schlauch   Trotzdem Gewichtlich bei 14 kg. Super zu fahren, die Z1 kann man auch auf weniger mm absenken! 
Und der hintere Reifen eiert, muss noch zentriert werden. Deswegen steht es noch da. Die Griffe werden auch dort schon ausgewechselt gegen RMB-Griffe...

Mein RMX mÃ¼sste daneben stehen bei DirtMetals. 

Und unsere Schuld? Jawohl!  Es gehÃ¶rt sich so! 
Ein nagelneues Flow gibt es ab 990,- â¬ laut Liste! 


Von der .zip-Bilder-Datei kann ich nicht alle Bilder Ã¶ffnen... Speziell die mit der "._"-KÃ¼rzel..


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Mai 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja auch alles eure Schuld das es so ist  Ja Geld wird schon irgendwie zusammenkommen dafür sorg ich schon



Mein Reden, ich gebe Julian recht ... hauptsache der Spass kommt nicht zu kurz und du hast ja gesehen was da für eine Freude aufkommt wenn man auf nem Bike sitzt 

@Julian: Bei mir werden die Bilder auch nicht geöffnet (trotz umbenennen...), scheinen auch Mac-Bilder zu sein, von daher ...

Alex


----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2006)

Hmm da hat der Torsten wohl mal Mistgebaut. Hab ihn gleich mal drauf angesetzt, er setzt sich dann gleich ran und macht die Bilder nochmal neu, hoffe es geht dann.

Mal schon welches Modell ich mir dann schnappe muss mich dann auch erstmal etwas intensiver damit beschäftigen. Tom hat auch gemeint man sollte 1xxx  investieren für ein ordentliches Bike.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Mai 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm da hat der Torsten wohl mal Mistgebaut. Hab ihn gleich mal drauf angesetzt, er setzt sich dann gleich ran und macht die Bilder nochmal neu, hoffe es geht dann.
> 
> Mal schon welches Modell ich mir dann schnappe muss mich dann auch erstmal etwas intensiver damit beschäftigen. Tom hat auch gemeint man sollte 1xxx  investieren für ein ordentliches Bike.



Tu das...

Was Tom sicher vorrangig gemeint hat ist, das man lieber gleich zu Beginn in ein anständiges Bike investiert und dann keine Probleme (ausser natürlich mit Verschleissteilen) hat. Aber da stösst du bei uns mit Fragen immer auf offene Ohren 

Alex


----------



## s.d (30. Mai 2006)

JA das kommt hin weil es macht nicht wirklich Sinnn  etwas sehr günstiges zu Kaufen wo du dann nach und nach die Teile auswechseln musst. Dann lieber ein bisschen mehr ausgeben und was ordentliches kaufen. Wobei wenn mal einmal der Sucht verfallen ist wird sowieso das ein oder andere Teil getauscht aber man muss ja nicht. Aber schau dich hald mal nach nem älteren Modell um viele Händler haben noch neue Vorjahresbikes die sind dann auch günstiger als das aktuelle Modell. Aber das wird schon werden und der Jendo wird dich sicher gut beraten.


----------



## Jendo (30. Mai 2006)

Aber was ist das denn für ein Hardcore Rasouli ???
Wozu braucht die Wel 2,6er Gazzas die pro stück 1,6kg wiegen! Wer außer Street Moscher braucht ne Funn Chrom BMX Kurbel und dazu noch die Z150 (2,8kg) die ich jetzt im Switch fahre...

Also ich finde das ist ein echt heftiger Aufbau in Richtung DH und mit den Teilen definitiv nix um 14 KG!

Also würd ich mit der Vorgeschichte des Bikes eher vorsichtig sein. Aber ihr kennt ja den Händler und könnt wahrscheinlich die Situation besser einschätzen. Was solls, Karre ist eh nicht mehr zu haben 
Hab schon die restlichen Bilder komprimiert und werde versuchen sie heut Abend noch online zu schleusen.
bis dahin,
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (30. Mai 2006)

So Jungs.
Hab jetzt 105 neue Bilder hochgeladen! Jetzt kommt Fußball. Danach folgen eventuell die nächsten 50 Pics.
Robert


----------



## kabelizer (30. Mai 2006)

Hai hai, möchte mich auch noch bei allen Beteiligten bedanken, war trotz des fiesen Wetters ein wirklich gelungenes WE.

Vielen Dank auch für die schnelle Bereitstellung meines Sturzes. Muss allerdings dazu sagen, Meth und iSANE haben mich zum droppen gezwungen!!!  

Ich wünsche euch allen einen ruhigen Abend und hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder.

Andi.


----------



## Xexano (30. Mai 2006)

Dieser Treff war so super toll! Will wieder!!!!!







Ich habe jetzt mal meine Pics komprimiert (das Fotoalbum findet die Pics mit der maximalsten Auflösungsstufe zu groß!  ) und endlich hochgeladen!

Viel Spaß beim Anschauen!

Hier gehts zum Rocky Mountain Treff Fotoalbum

Und noch zum Abschluss: 
















Love the ride!


----------



## maple leaf (31. Mai 2006)

Hey Jungs,

ich könnt echt wenn ich hier die coolen Fotos und Filmchen vom Rocky Treffen so sehe! Wäre auch so sehr gerne mit am Start gewesen nur leider war ich mal wieder am WE beruflich eingespannt! Hoffe mal das ich es zum nächsten RM Trefffen dann auch packe! 

so long bas

PS: find´s echt mega fett das Ihr so ein Treffen organisiert habt!


----------



## Jendo (6. Juni 2006)

So ich hab mir mal die kleine Mühe gemacht, die 205Bilder zu Zippen und hab diese als Download auf meine HP gestellt!
Den Link findet ihr in meiner Signatur (der Link ist nicht über die HP zuerreichen, weil ich da noch keine Verknüpfung gesetzt habe)...

Greetz @ All 
Dschendo


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Juni 2006)

Hey Horst,

Muchas Gracias für die ganzen bilder 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (6. Juni 2006)

Moin alle zusammen,

bin wieder heil vom Lago zurück. (von 28° auf 10 is ein ganz schöner Temperatursturz  )

Schön das das Treffen Allen gefallen hat!   mir auch... muss nur schauen das ich beim nächsten Mal mit riden komme.
Klasse pics.  

Tom


----------



## numinisflo (6. Juni 2006)

Dann ist ja gut, wenn ihr schönes Wetter hattet am Lago. Freut mich. 
Vielleicht kommst du ja nächstes mal mehr zum riden, wenn wir nicht den kompletten Tag bei dir in der Werkstatt rumlungern 
Danke nochmal für die Geduld mit meiner Kettenführung...

C ya in München.

FLO


----------



## Redking (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo Rocky Rider,
habe eine möglichkeit gefunden mein Video hoch zu laden damit ihr es auch sehen könnt.

Rockytrain

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2006)

Servus Jungs.
Wir haben uns den Spaß erlaubt und haben noch einen kleinen Sturz ausm Bikepark hochgeladen.

Hier nochmal der Link:
www.rockymountain.de.ki

Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (21. September 2008)

Hallo, wie bist du mit deinem MB08XC zufrieden, wie viele KM in welchem Gelände hast du bereits mit dem Bike gefahren, irgendwelche Probleme? Danke


----------

